# .:Official CC Picture Thread:.



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

as the popularity of the CC grows I find myself coming across more and more pictures of CC's. As I am sure I am not the only one I thought I would start this thread where we can post pictures of CC's that we come across or take. There are no requirements to posting pictures lets just keep the negative comments to a minimum


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

I wanna play....




















This is my signature....


----------



## dystynkt (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

^^ where in Fla are you??

This is my signature....


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

lipprandt35 said:


> ^^ where in Fla are you??


Port St. Lucie and you?


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Cocoa Beach!! 
Hey neighbor! :beer:

This is my signature....


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

To bad this CC never became available to he public


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

1VR62NV said:


> To bad this CC never became available to he public


No kidding. I don't need ALL of the pieces of this car, I just want the front bumper!

I'll add a few to this:


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## Aret4Euro (Feb 1, 2011)

Ill play









Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jonathanclavijo (Sep 13, 2011)

My turn!


----------



## dgarcia211 (May 21, 2012)




----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

My turn


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)




----------



## dracer219 (Jul 25, 2012)

Better pics soon


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

What is going on here? Look at his hood/grill.  He extended the hood into the top part of the grill, only to leave a notch in the hood? This doesn't make any sense to me.. Anyone have more pics of this car?



1VR62NV said:


>


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

^^^ I want that bumper!


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

1VR62NV said:


>


I think his car is hot! I love the bumper and the way the hood comes down over the grill. Love it!


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

More pics of the flat red rline and brown/gold wraped one pls.


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## artist309 (Aug 6, 2011)

*Mine*

Not the best pictures - I just have an iDud5 to take pics. . .But I love my ride. . 

In the hood









In the garage









Keeping real - VW style


----------



## Quarterpound (Mar 8, 2013)

dystynkt said:


>


What wheels are those and what size tires/wheels are you running?


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

Parking Buddieseace:


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Wow those wheels look great any more??


----------



## RadoCC (Apr 8, 2003)

Here is my 2013 CC. I brought it home February 22.
My 2013 CC


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

BORA RSI said:


> Wow those wheels look great any more??


----------



## Vosier (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## Piff CC (Mar 10, 2013)

2 fer in the garage at work....


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Just got it 2013 CW CC SportPlus...

Unitronic 1 + and H&R SportSprings comin' soon, followed by tint and other exterior add-onz...:wave:


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

1VR62NV said:


>


What wheels are these? Sizes, offset?


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

Rotiform Forged 3 Piece Monolook - MHG
not sure on the actual specs of the wheels


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

1VR62NV said:


> Rotiform Forged 3 Piece Monolook - MHG
> not sure on the actual specs of the wheels


wow... they are $1250+ per wheel!


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

ya def not cheap


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## kingtito (Apr 9, 2013)

1VR62NV said:


>


Clean!!!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

great shot.... love the drop, what are you lowered on?


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

He is from the netherlands. Was lowered on h&r ultra lows but than went to bags. He didnt like those wheels so he went back to his bentley wheels last he posted.


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

first time I have seen a CC on 3SDM Style 0.05 wheels


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Vitoriya is going through a suspension and wheel spacer adjustment at the moment but here is one for you anyway.

Wheels are OEM 19 x 8.5 Audi A4 S-Line, not to be confused with B7 RS4 19 x 9 ( concave ) wheels incase you were wondering :laugh:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BOUDAH said:


> Vitoria is going through a suspension and wheel spacer adjustment at the moment but here is one for you anyway.
> 
> Wheels are OEM 19 x 8.5 Audi A4 S-Line, not to be confused with B7 RS4 19 x 9 ( concave ) wheels incase you were wondering :laugh:


V i k t o r i a?  I love the way she looks!!! get those Victoria Licence plates, man! :laugh:


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> V i k t o r i a?  I love the way she looks!!! get those Victoria Licence plates, man! :laugh:


I once knew a Russian girl named "Vitoriya" and figured that sounded semi different and classy, Ill edit my previous post. I have other plans for the plate actually, thanks


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

What's up everyone. Newb here...lurking for a few weeks and finally able to join after some errors with "spam database access". Anyway, long time CC admirer who mistakenly went with another SUV last year and got a TDI Lux Touareg last year, instead of the CC I was admiring in the showroom. Fast forward to a year later and I finally had enough of the 5000 lb beast and wanted to enjoy some exhilarating drives, so I traded that in for a 2013 CC R-line w/ 6 spd manual tranny. I'm happy the dealership recommended I try the CC and that it was manual, because I wasn't impressed with the auto GLI I drove. Anyhow, glad to be a member here and already learned lots from lurking. I have some plans for the ride, but its still completely stock for now. 

iPhone pics until I can pull out the DSLR on a nice day...


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

Welcome, Quinones!!!
Looks like we're neighbors..... I'm just north of you in Bucks County.

Mine's now a year old with some mods:























New wheels on-the-water from the UK:
3SDM .01 - 19 x 8.5, ET 42






















You'll learn a lotta good stuff here!

TM


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

TMCCRline said:


> Welcome, Quinones!!!
> Looks like we're neighbors..... I'm just north of you in Bucks County.
> 
> Mine's now a year old with some mods:
> ...


Wassup TM! Thanks for the warm welcome. Your CC is a beaut and those 3SDM wheels are going to look sweet on there. Can't wait to see it with the new shoes.that stance is about what I'm looking for as well. Btw, I'm actually in Manayunk/Roxborough. Looking forward to some VDub/CC gatherings so I can see some of these rides in person.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## CC_VW1019 (May 28, 2012)

CC I saw on TopGear UK! :laugh:


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

^ :laugh:


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

Why? ......... because CirCus poodle!


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## RedDubbinGLI (Jun 15, 2012)

Test driving 1 tomorrow. Might be hitting up a lease soon :thumbup:


----------



## PatD (May 16, 2013)

Tmccrline your whip looks sweet! How'd you get them LEDs above the fog light? Looks super dope I gotta get that done


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_z9NgDOXR0


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Loved your wheels back in the day. Still have the same set up? Still have the car?


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

BORA RSI said:


> Loved your wheels back in the day. Still have the same set up? Still have the car?


I still have the car unfortunately...and I ONLY say that bc in the last year I've put maybe 3000 miles on it. Its not the same anymore. i want to put wheels and suspension back on it but I really want a S4 now. I need to get rid of it but every time I want to I'm torn and just wanna keep it. If I go back to Antarctica I will push hard to get rid of it so that's one less bill to pay haha


----------



## heymikewill (Mar 30, 2013)

*SoWo '13*

Recently got back from SoWo '13 with fellow vortex member iRyanKGT, thought I'd share a couple shots from hitting the Tail of the Dragon here.


















And another shot with a scenic backdrop.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

Guest2320 said:


> Why? ......... because CirCus poodle!




Can anyone tell me if those wheels on the white CC are Stance SC-5ive's or Vossen CV3's?
A great clean, classy look!!!

Thanks!


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

My 2 VR's hoping the CC will be on bags by this winter


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

what has brown done for you lately?


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

TMCCRline said:


> Can anyone tell me if those wheels on the white CC are Stance SC-5ive's or Vossen CV3's?
> A great clean, classy look!!!
> 
> Thanks!


Stance Cs 5ive. 20x8.5 front 20x10 rear


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

Guest2320 said:


> Stance Cs 5ive. 20x8.5 front 20x10 rear



Thanks, man!

How do the 20 x 10's fit in the rear??? Is the offset 42?
I am lowered on Koni's..... any camber adjustment required???

TM


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

TMCCRline said:


> Thanks, man!
> 
> How do the 20 x 10's fit in the rear??? Is the offset 42?
> I am lowered on Koni's..... any camber adjustment required???
> ...


the company I ordered them from shaved 3 millimeters off the back resulting in an offset of 45. I'm not lowered yet but when I am I may need some slight camber adjustment depending on how low I go. But if its only like an inch or 1.5 inches then it really won't need any adjusting. But currently they fit great. They look mean in the back which I love!


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

Guest2320 said:


> the company I ordered them from shaved 3 millimeters off the back resulting in an offset of 45. I'm not lowered yet but when I am I may need some slight camber adjustment depending on how low I go. But if its only like an inch or 1.5 inches then it really won't need any adjusting. But currently they fit great. They look mean in the back which I love!



Thanks!
Do you have any *full pics* posted? If so, where?

I'm thinking of going 19 x 9.5 all around, if they fit. ET is 48.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Drove up to Connecticut from Maryland to visit some family. 

Overlookng the East Haddam Bridge, Goodspeed Opera House




Then I went to Westbrook beach and snapped these.


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## JSchneider (May 27, 2013)




----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## IvanDm (Jun 2, 2013)

My 2013


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

IvanDm said:


> My 2013


Nice wheels man! What are they and what are their specs? Thx. :beer:


----------



## IvanDm (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanx. They're auto couture lative 20.9 20.10


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Do you know the offset on em?. They look great btw


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

IvanDm said:


> Thanx. They're auto couture lative 20.9 20.10



Beautiful!!!

What is the offset for the 20 x 10 rear wheels?

Thanks!

TM


----------



## IvanDm (Jun 2, 2013)

TMCCRline said:


> Beautiful!!!
> 
> What is the offset for the 20 x 10 rear wheels?
> 
> ...


I don't know the offset but I do know for sure they're 20x9 fronts 20x10 rears originally they where 20x11 rears but I changed the rear lips for a one inch smaller ones and shaved 5mm on the front and 5mm in the rear too. The wheels were on a sl500


----------



## IvanDm (Jun 2, 2013)

BORA RSI said:


> Do you know the offset on em?. They look great btw


Thanx I would have to do the math I put this together a long time ago I don't remember


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

I'll play too. Here are some pix of my car and others I've come across


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## DAVEEDUB85 (Jul 7, 2007)




----------



## volks76 (Dec 8, 2004)




----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

KW Variant 3 coilover suspension, Cream coloured R12 Nero alloy wheels, sized 9×20-inches and wrapped in 225/30ZR20 rubber. The CC now wears camouflage-style sporadic dots and splashes, applied by CoverEFX – a member of the S.W.A.T. (Special Wagons And Tuning) union. 










Sick!


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

1VR62NV said:


>


 Nice!


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

1VR62NV said:


>


 Is that a really bad photoshop or is the camber way off?


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Will22 said:


> Is that a really bad photoshop or is the camber way off?


 it looks like a wide angle lense


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

BOUDAH said:


> it looks like a wide angle lense


 I think so too


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

BOUDAH said:


> it looks like a wide angle lense


 Agreed, since the wheels look oval rather than round.


----------



## coolie569 (Sep 14, 2012)

JSchneider said:


>


 Finally a red CC.. These things are as rare as Unicorns. Looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

coolie569 said:


> Finally a red CC.. These things are as rare as Unicorns. Looks good. :thumbup:


 I've seen a few where I live. Wish the 1st gen came in that color


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

Not sure if these are good enough to be here or not but here goes. 

http://db.tt/2fFlCwmO 

http://db.tt/0gqdFHz3 

http://db.tt/DyDL2Ozp 

The car is going in to get the R-line side skirts, rear spoiler and RNS510 and then I'm going to fit my GTD steering wheel (same as Golf R but has GTD on it) and I'm getting my Lugano's refurbished in liquid silver.


----------



## gwernerjr (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)

llo07brasil said:


> I'll play too. Here are some pix of my car and others I've come across


 Gorgeous!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

:heart:


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

^ :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

I haven't been on here in along time.


----------



## ryanrichard (May 8, 2013)

llo07brasil said:


> I'll play too. Here are some pix of my car and others I've come across


Got any more of this one?


----------



## kevin81708 (Dec 8, 2011)

Well I just sold my 2010 b6 Passat a week ago and got a new 2013 CC r line. Love it so far!


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

kevin81708 said:


> Well I just sold my 2010 b6 Passat a week ago and got a new 2013 CC r line. Love it so far!


Nice B6! I did the same upgrade mid 2011, picked up a 2012 Rline right off tue truck.

Enjoy. :beer:


----------



## Piff CC (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Found a few CCs at the Played Out show in Sunset Beach this weekend:


VW CC at Played Out by flipflop097, on Flickr


VW CC at Played Out by flipflop097, on Flickr

:thumbup:


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## fielder24 (Jul 27, 2013)

Picked this bad boy up on Friday, VR6 4motion....









So I have been seeing that most people can go with 19's and not compromise the ride. How about 20's? Also I want to lower it slightly, what would be the best bang for your buck? I dont want to go to crazy on lowering it, probably a 1-1.25" drop since CT roads suck and I want to be able to drive fairly normal without having to dodge every bump in the road. Input would be greatly appreciated.:laugh:


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

*Mercedes CLS*

I've always thought the cc compared to the cls but DAMN this one is so awesome! thought I'd share:thumbup:


----------



## spoonedgti (May 21, 2006)

Guest2320 said:


> I've always thought the cc compared to the cls but DAMN this one is so awesome! thought I'd share:thumbup:


 

Nice CLS! since i cant afford one, ill save up for a CC instead!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

^ :laugh: x2 

... And dayum, I need to step up my game. Good lookin' CCs!


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

kevin81708 said:


> Well I just sold my 2010 b6 Passat a week ago and got a new 2013 CC r line. Love it so far!


 The wheels on this Passat are dope... I'm sure it would look good on your new CC.


----------



## kevin81708 (Dec 8, 2011)

van33 said:


> The wheels on this Passat are dope... I'm sure it would look good on your new CC.


 Thank you! I actually just sold my air a few days ago so the wheels are for sale now too. Gotta take care of a few things before I can start going crazy with this one too


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

kevin81708 said:


> Thank you! I actually just sold my air a few days ago so the wheels are for sale now too. Gotta take care of a few things before I can start going crazy with this one too


 
Specs on your wheels, please? 

Thanks, 

TM


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

TMCCRline said:


> Specs on your wheels, please?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> TM


 Its OEM Savannah Wheels.. just google the specs bro


----------



## kevin81708 (Dec 8, 2011)

19x9 et 33 all around


----------



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TDI Driver (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## im_lower (Feb 25, 2011)

1VR62NV said:


>


 What wheels are these? HRE?


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Took a pic of Gurdy today. She needs a bath.


----------



## PGZee (Jul 3, 2013)

Dropping a few new pics out there...


----------



## im_lower (Feb 25, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Just throwing one little one for fun lol


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Sealed the paint and wheels with Griot paint sealant. 










Very satisfied with the outcome.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

van33 said:


> Sealed the paint and wheels with Griot paint sealant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Those wheels look just right man!
I


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Those wheels look just right man!


 Thanks! I like it too.


----------



## zimmer_cc (Jan 19, 2013)

Ill join!


----------



## jmoo27 (Apr 10, 2013)

*Here's mine!*


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

zimmer_cc said:


> Ill join!


 So clean bro


----------



## B964 (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Those Karthoum's look alot better that i figured they would on that car!


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

B964 said:


>


 Wheels look nice... I'd like to see them with a moderate drop though :laugh:.


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

LUI just detailed your car^^ looks great!


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

BOUDAH said:


> LUI just detailed your car^^ looks great!


that guy is amazing, he was working on my car for like 9 hours


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

kaeo773 said:


>




Are those 20" Vossens?

Very nice!!!

TM


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

kaeo773 said:


>


I love it bro.. looks great..cant wait to see it in person!!! 


TMCCRline said:


> Are those 20" Vossens?
> 
> Very nice!!!
> 
> TM


Yes, those are


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Just a few shots from photoshoots/car shows.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

^^^^ Love that even front and back! Good shots, dude!


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

kaeo773 said:


>


DUDE. This thing looks killer. Keep up the good work!



Stero1D said:


> ^^^^ Love that even front and back! Good shots, dude!


Thanks brother!


----------



## SHiZNiLTi (Mar 25, 2013)

:bs: fitment is too perfect, must be a photoshop


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

SHiZNiLTi said:


> :bs: fitment is too perfect, must be a photoshop


No spacers.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> Just a few shots from photoshoots/car shows.]


You don't rub!? How wide are your wheels?


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

kaeo773 said:


>


Car looks beautiful!




notamechanic said:


> Just a few shots from photoshoots/car shows.


I've always loves your ride...clean & simple beauty! Not that it needs it, but if you ever consider upgrading your headlights, the black dectane lights kaeo has above would look sick on your black CC!


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> You don't rub!? How wide are your wheels?


19x9.5".



Quinones said:


> Car looks beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually have a buddy who retrofits headlights, and I was considering having him make me a set. Here's the set he did on his own car.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

dude you're tall...lool :laugh:. Or I'm just short :banghead:


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

mango_springroll said:


> dude you're tall...lool :laugh:. Or I'm just short :banghead:


The guy:laugh:s probably at least 6'5" :laugh:


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

mango_springroll said:


> dude you're tall...lool :laugh:. Or I'm just short :banghead:





van33 said:


> The guy:laugh:s probably at least 6'5" :laugh:


6'8".


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> 6'8".


Wow, and I thought I was tall at 6'2" :laugh:


----------



## Twonks (Apr 9, 2013)

*CC GT 2.0D 140PS from the UK*

Here is my 3 week old CC.

It is in need of a wash and the pictures are taken from bad angles with only an iPlop.
Standard spec wheels and suspension wise as it is a lease car and can't be touched.
Will take better pics when it is clean


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

Made some changes


----------



## SHiZNiLTi (Mar 25, 2013)

notamechanic said:


> 6'8".


Cool, I'm 6'8" also 

http://imageshack.us/a/img542/7683/yziu.jpg


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

AustinChappell said:


> Made some changes


Looks good. 
If you dont mind me asking, how much was it to wrap your car?? I have been tossing that idea around.


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

It's a rubber wrap from http://rubber-wrap.com
I'm a fan of the stuff. I'm looking to do a full color change on the CC and it's a nice why to see what it would look like. Stuff cleans super easy also.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

lipprandt35 said:


> Looks good.
> If you dont mind me asking, how much was it to wrap your car?? I have been tossing that idea around.


It was like a brownish color at sowo right?! I'm pretty sure I saw it if I'm not mistaken, sick setup man. Love the .05's


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks man! Jays was brown at sowo mine was still candy white on ttrs wheels. I didn't show it. I'm loving this color though!
http://www.watercooledsociety.com/


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

I love the middle photo above, I need to get the last few thing for my rig. Can't wait to get some moving shots. Great background by the way, make a nice change from the usual multi story car park.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## ZeeGrandChamp (Apr 23, 2011)

There are some gorgeous set ups on here, this is my contribution. 


Day I bought it!



A couple weeks later with some extra's.


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

Stero1D car - On a Sunday night


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

kaeo773 said:


> Stero1D car - On a Sunday night
> [/URL]


Thanks for invite


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Mantvis said:


> Thanks for invite


lol I tried talking to you on ur CC thread but you never responded.. PM ur number bro.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

kaeo773 said:


> Stero1D car - On a Sunday night




Love it brother.. cant wait to see other pictures!


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Love it brother.. cant wait to see other pictures!


OK, here is another one


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

waiting for more opcorn:


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> waiting for more opcorn:


+1

Looking good so far!


----------



## B^6 (Jan 23, 2012)

Took this when I left work tonight, sry for pic quality


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

CC on GLK wheels; not bad ehh?


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

This color is really growing on me!


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

AustinChappell said:


> This color is really growing on me!


Uhm, that's cause it looks awesome :thumbup:.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

Subscribing. opcorn:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## Aydoe (May 8, 2013)

I really need something bigger than the stock 17s


----------



## TubiDK (Mar 20, 2013)

*Some pics of mine 2008 Sport*


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

^^^ looks great man!


----------



## CCNY607 (Feb 24, 2013)

*My 2010. 19's w/ FK's.*


----------



## dgarcia211 (May 21, 2012)

Why not!


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

> /public/14/137858017766192300_resized.jpg?width=1600&height=1062[/IMG]


Bronze wheels on the silver looks nice!


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## HAT3BR33D (Nov 8, 2010)

😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Throw back Thursday shot


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Another one with me in it lol


----------



## cthiscc (Sep 13, 2013)

*Staggered 20" Artform in silver/machined finish on 2013 CC R-line*

Uploaded with ImageShack.com

Eibach Springs
Micheln Pilot Sport:
245/30-20 Front
265/30-20 Rear


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

cthiscc said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> 
> Eibach Springs
> Micheln Pilot Sport:
> ...


Nice! How about a profile shot?


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

^^ and info on those wheels:thumbup:


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

cthiscc said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> 
> Eibach Springs
> Micheln Pilot Sport:
> ...


Looks great from that image and I too would like to see some profile shots and other angles. I've been thinking about a set of 20"s and pleasantly surprised to see how nicely they fill the gap with just Eibach springs.


----------



## cthiscc (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks for the positive feedback guys.

Here are some more pics...








Specs on the wheels:
Artform AF-302
Front: 20x8.5 ET35 with 245/30-20
Rear: 20x9.5 ET40 with 265/30-20
Silver/Machined finish

Lowered with Eibach Springs and reinstalled the H&R Rear sway bar from my old VW GTI MK6

A couple of notes after the install: The rears rub frequently on hard turns and bumps and would probably need to be a higher offset (maybe ET45) - also considering the fender gaps from front to rear, I would've done 245/35-20 in front to help remedy that. Other than that, I'm pretty pleased with the results. I like the clean five-spoke look and opted to go with a classic silver finish. I'm considering repainting the inner parts of the spokes a gloss gunmetal since I feel the silver is too bright compared to the rest of the car...


----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

@cthiscc,

Absolutely stunning, both the photos and the CC. Perfect stance, perfect wheels, perfect sizing/tires/everything. Love it.

Also, my $0.02, don't paint the wheels - perfect as-is!


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

At JDM Chicago meet


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Trx_CC (Sep 3, 2013)

*2013 CC RLine*


----------



## Acampbell128 (Sep 10, 2013)

My volkswagen family.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Sent from my Iphone


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Quick snap.


----------



## Dubunderpar (Jul 27, 2013)

CCNY607 said:


>



Ok, where are you located, because that is obviously taken in Bville. Are you going to H2Oi, because there is a group of us rolling down from Liverpool.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Acampbell128 said:


> My volkswagen family.


Love this pic. Hope you didn't get in trouble with your wife :laugh:.


----------



## Over'Drive (May 8, 2011)




----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Found this online from the meet this weekend


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Over'Drive said:


>


Klassnaja fotka! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Acampbell128 (Sep 10, 2013)

van33 said:


> Love this pic. Hope you didn't get in trouble with your wife :laugh:.


Wife has been trying to steal the cc since I bought it.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Mantvis said:


> Found this online from the meet this weekend


Tell that girl to move.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> Tell that girl to move.


----------



## RadoCC (Apr 8, 2003)

Acampbell128 said:


> Wife has been trying to steal the cc since I bought it.


I picked out my CC, brought it home. It's her daily, and I still detail it. What's wrong with this picture? :laugh:


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

Best looking CC I've seen so far. Everything is perfect. WELL DONE. In total Envy. :heart::heart::heart:



cthiscc said:


>


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

Found this browsing on the net


----------



## DaBz1981 (Oct 8, 2010)

ryanrichard said:


> Got any more of this one?


I know the guy who owns this. it's on bags now


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

1VR62NV said:


>


Nice and clean 


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

The government has tapped your phone too.


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> The government has tapped your phone too.


Such a cool setup!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> The government has tapped your phone too.


I like it a lot, Dane!!! How u like the ride so far? )) 

Now you need to get Ebay Spoiler, at least )


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Guest2320 said:


> Such a cool setup!


Thanks a lot Guest! Its nothing flashy, but I think it's a clean look.



Stero1D said:


> I like it a lot, Dane!!! How u like the ride so far? ))
> 
> Now you need to get Ebay Spoiler, at least )


The ride is typical for a car on coils. Solo werks aren't the greatest, but I'm not complaining about the ride. The true test will be when the wife rides in it with me.

The government has tapped your phone too.


----------



## mstwstr (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm new(ish) here...been lurking since I got my CC in February. I LOVE this car! My 3rd VW...


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

mstwstr said:


> I'm new(ish) here...been lurking since I got my CC in February. I LOVE this car! My 3rd VW...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DiegosAnotherr1 (Sep 24, 2013)

1VR62NV said:


>


Very nice. What wheels are those? Specs? Anymore pics?


----------



## mstwstr (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks TM!


----------



## mstwstr (Feb 26, 2013)

Guest2320 said:


> Found this browsing on the net



Wish this guy was on here...there's one very very similar around the Monterey area


----------



## GGCC (Jul 23, 2013)

Took a picture of a CC while I was in Shenzhen China


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

mstwstr said:


>


I've had those wheels in my shopping cart for months lol. Glad to finally see how they look on the CC. I just might end up pulling the trigger.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

GGCC said:


> Took a picture of a CC while I was in Shenzhen China


CC looks out of the place! Lmao


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## CaliVWCC (Jun 2, 2013)

mstwstr said:


> Wish this guy was on here...there's one very very similar around the Monterey area


U mean Monterey Ca.?


----------



## DarkoPrime (May 4, 2011)

Just washed


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

my turn


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

CC_graffiti by Turb02, on Flickr

CC_graffiti by Turb02, on Flickr

CC_graffiti by Turb02, on Flickr

CC_graffiti by Turb02, on Flickr

CC_graffiti by Turb02, on Flickr


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

anyone get pictures from h2oi?


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Stero1D said:


>


:beer:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## Stanced_CC (Jan 5, 2013)

Mantvis said:


>


What kinda camera and software you using?


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

I did not take these pictures. I had a photo shoot. 2 guys from carsxhype.com took em. One guy had a sony and the other one had a cannon. All they use is lightroom


----------



## Stanced_CC (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh ok thanx I'm trying to decide on a new software for editing seems everyone uses Lightroom my have to give it a try


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Lightroom is powerful

From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Guest2320 said:


>


Looking good bro.what size rim and tire on the rear?stretched tire? 


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## bigconig (Feb 8, 2008)

The car is nothing special. '12 sport with manual. But I'm pretty happy with the pics.


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

nice car/ pics


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Some edits I did of Serge's car...Hope you like them bro! I can provide pics with no watermark for your personal use.

IMG_4091-3 by Xposed Creations LLC, on Flickr

As requested!

IMG_4120 by Xposed Creations LLC, on Flickr

IMG_4179 by Xposed Creations LLC, on Flickr

IMG_4098 by Xposed Creations LLC, on Flickr


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Turb02 said:


> Some edits I did of Serge's car...


Good job bro! I need to get a photo shoot going for my car. My photographer friend is always busy so it's kinda tough.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Car looks fantastic as always Serge  and Dane u did some good editing :thumbup:

One day i wish to have a Photoshoot of mine when it looks somewhat decent and post up sonme pics here in this thread


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

mstwstr said:


> I'm new(ish) here...been lurking since I got my CC in February. I LOVE this car! My 3rd VW...


Nice car and chrome exhaust tips and stainless steel plate frame will give it that final touch, IMHO.


----------



## MusubiHands (Oct 11, 2013)

9r's_CC said:


> Port St. Lucie and you?


Just joined. I'm from PSL also, but live out in Cali.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Some edits I did of Serge's car...Hope you like them bro! I can provide pics with no watermark for your personal use.
> 
> IMG_4091-3 by Xposed Creations LLC, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Dane, i love it! Amazing edits!!! B&W is my favorite!  i already put it to use lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

DavidPaul said:


> Nice car and chrome exhaust tips and stainless steel plate frame will give it that final touch, IMHO.


I got OEM chrome tips laying around, PM me.,, just saying 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Some edits I did of Serge's car...Hope you like them bro! I can provide pics with no watermark for your personal use.
> 
> IMG_4091-3 by Xposed Creations LLC, on Flickr
> 
> ...


What can I say.... Stunning job on the editing. And Serge, stunning job on the car..I taught you well!! Lol!!! Nice to know that one of your first mods was hand applied by me...although you have since removed it..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Turb02 said:


> Some edits I did of Serge's car...Hope you like them bro! I can provide pics with no watermark for your personal use.
> 
> IMG_4091-3 by Xposed Creations LLC, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Da beast 
And awesome pic too.
Good job guys.Making us loving more and more our CC's


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks for the nice words on the edits. Serge's car is so nice to look at! Its a color that's hard to contrast with concrete and blue/gray sky pictures.

Look at how she hunkers down for her portrait to be taken! She knows shes sexy.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> What can I say.... Stunning job on the editing. And Serge, stunning job on the car..I taught you well!! Lol!!! Nice to know that one of your first mods was hand applied by me...although you have since removed it..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


ahahh, thnx Kareem... Wiat till you see it in person ) 15 days and counting lol



talja10 said:


> Da beast
> And awesome pic too.
> Good job guys.Making us loving more and more our CC's
> 
> ...


glad to hear that.. .now get rid of your Black cc and get Iron Gray


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> ahahh, thnx Kareem... Wiat till you see it in person ) 15 days and counting lol
> 
> 
> 
> glad to hear that.. .now get rid of your Black cc and get Iron Gray


No i have to stick with the black no choice unless i get a DSG in white .the market its bad not much to choose 


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Thanks for the nice words on the edits. Serge's car is so nice to look at! Its a color that's hard to contrast with concrete and blue/gray sky pictures.
> 
> Look at how she hunkers down for her portrait to be taken! She knows shes sexy.


Lol I understand the nature of that color is difficult to edit and that's why IMO you did a phenomenal job!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> ahahh, thnx Kareem... Wiat till you see it in person ) 15 days and counting lol
> 
> 
> 
> glad to hear that.. .now get rid of your Black cc and get Iron Gray


I'm pumped, can't wait! Bring your photographer...Ill pay for his hotel room in return for a shoot...lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Guess I'll have to find someone to take pics of my car after it gets detailed on Sunday.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> I'm pumped, can't wait! Bring your photographer...Ill pay for his hotel room in return for a shoot...lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


I'm the one who took picts, man! Getting into editin too... 

We Will take some of ur car as well... I will try to borrow wide angle lense, so its legit


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> I'm pumped, can't wait! Bring your photographer...Ill pay for his hotel room in return for a shoot...lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free





Stero1D said:


> I'm the one who took picts, man! Getting into editin too...
> 
> We Will take some of ur car as well... I will try to borrow wide angle lense, so its legit




I can come up and do editing on the spot... im only a few hours away in StL...oh wait...Ill be at game 2 of the NLCS on Saturday.

Seriously though, (and Im sure Serge already knows this), but id be willing to edit a few pics for you guys if youre gonna shoot the cars together.


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

kaeo773 said:


>


Beautiful shot & CC!


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> I'm the one who took picts, man! Getting into editin too...
> 
> We Will take some of ur car as well... I will try to borrow wide angle lense, so its legit


Serge the ride looks great and the editing worth it. No offense, but your typical Instagram yellowish pics don't do your ride justice (or that sweet color)!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> I can come up and do editing on the spot... im only a few hours away in StL...oh wait...Ill be at game 2 of the NLCS on Saturday.
> 
> Seriously though, (and Im sure Serge already knows this), but id be willing to edit a few pics for you guys if youre gonna shoot the cars together.


Appreciate the offer, will most probably take you up on that.... I have no prof pics of my car....for all I've done to it, that surprises me even!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Quinones said:


> Serge the ride looks great and the editing worth it. No offense, but your typical Instagram yellowish pics don't do your ride justice (or that sweet color)!


Thanks man!!! Instagram is Instagram bro! Cellphone photography is not the best kind ))))


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## HAT3BR33D (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D (Serge) taking a picture of me on the way back from NoWo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Parked at NoWo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

-


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

I think I need a gold coast kit


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Parked at NoWo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How was the show?more pic


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Sent from my Iphone


----------



## aero3113 (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Stero1D (Serge) taking a picture of me on the way back from NoWo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cellphone photography rocks!!! :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

talja10 said:


> How was the show?more pic
> 
> 
> Sent from my Iphone












I won 2nd for "Form Over Function" :laugh:


----------



## B^6 (Jan 23, 2012)

Dipped black pearl


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

B^6 said:


> Dipped black pearl


Gorgeous color!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

B^6 said:


> Dipped black pearl


It looks great man! Did u dip it by urself or shop did it for u?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

More Kowcc and My Iron Gray


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

I agree thats a nice looking color combo :thumbup:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## B^6 (Jan 23, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> It looks great man! Did u dip it by urself or shop did it for u?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.



Thanks. Did it myself in my garage, not difficult to do at all. I'm really happy with the way it came out, one of the reasons I did it was to protect the stock paint from winter elements/salt/sand since its my dd, so hopefully it holds up well :snowcool:


----------



## kevin81708 (Dec 8, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> More Kowcc and My Iron Gray
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got some great shots man


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

kevin81708 said:


> Got some great shots man


Glad u approve, man!


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Great shot by stero1d at #NOWO 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

does you lower center grill have chrome trim?


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes it does quarter inch , you can pick that up at local auto parts !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antmo920 (Feb 26, 2013)

Found some pics of my car on Instagram..


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Front lip w/o the skirt? Interesting setup.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

ECS Tuning said:


>


Nice clean setup. Love it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## HAT3BR33D (Nov 8, 2010)

😖


----------



## Stanced_CC (Jan 5, 2013)

Antmo920 said:


> Found some pics of my car on Instagram..



what part of michigan are you from that looks like the novi area?


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Received my DP










Sent from my Iphone


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Wrong threD sorry


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

talja10 said:


> Received my DP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats. Lets me know how it fits. I've had my eye on SPM DP for months now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

van33 said:


> Congrats. Lets me know how it fits. I've had my eye on SPM DP for months now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


They had issues with the line up of the strait pipe where it gets to the cutback.it wasn't lined to the cat back was off by half inch and because of that when i ordered it the stopped shipping till they fixed the problem so i was lucky but had to wait 6 weeks though 


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## Antmo920 (Feb 26, 2013)

Stanced_CC said:


> what part of michigan are you from that looks like the novi area?



I live in the Rochester area and work in Clinton township. That rolling shot is on m59


----------



## Stanced_CC (Jan 5, 2013)

Antmo920 said:


> I live in the Rochester area and work in Clinton township. That rolling shot is on m59


Oh ok nice I'm from novi living in sunny California now


Sent from my fingerprint scanning iPhone


----------



## aero3113 (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## Dmart44 (Nov 1, 2007)

van33 said:


> The wheels on this Passat are dope... I'm sure it would look good on your new CC.




I was thinking the same thing. I have a set off my wife's 12 Tiguan SEL that I might try and throw on to see how it looks on my new CC R-Line I bought yesterday. Fricken love these wheels.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Dmart44 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. I have a set off my wife's 12 Tiguan SEL that I might try and throw on to see how it looks on my new CC R-Line I bought yesterday. Fricken love these wheels.


U got CC yesterday?


----------



## Over'Drive (May 8, 2011)




----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Over'Drive said:


>


Looks awesome, just needs moar low imo


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Over'Drive said:


>


Looks awesome, just needs moar low imo


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruskiy (Dec 31, 2009)

Got any side shots?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Toma23 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Back at ya.....LOL











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## withoutcomp1 (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Back at ya.....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol boys!!!

Rusky, side shots are coming. Im a little busy to edit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## kevin81708 (Dec 8, 2011)

withoutcomp1 said:


>


Looks great. I like what you did with the r line grill. Mine is in the shop right now and when it gets out I'll be doing a few minor things to It. I'll post pics of it when it's all done


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

withoutcomp1 said:


>


I like what you did on your grille. Could you post a frontal shot so we could get a better view?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## Ginster_Mk3 (May 14, 2008)

Turb02 said:


> Some edits I did of Serge's car...Hope you like them bro! I can provide pics with no watermark for your personal use.
> 
> IMG_4091-3 by Xposed Creations LLC, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Seeing your car just makes me love the color of my 13 so much more. Your car looks just amazingly clean. Love how the yellow stands out. Best pre 13 CC I have seen.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Ginster_Mk3 said:


> Seeing your car just makes me love the color of my 13 so much more. Your car looks just amazingly clean. Love how the yellow stands out. Best pre 13 CC I have seen.


Thank you, appreciate the comment!  
Post up the pict of ur 13!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.



Love your Savannah's, Stero!!!

What spacers are you using, front & rear???
I know the wheel specs are: 19 x 9, ET 33

Thanks!

TM


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

TMCCRline said:


> Love your Savannah's, Stero!!!
> 
> What spacers are you using, front & rear???
> I know the wheel specs are: 19 x 9, ET 33
> ...


----------



## kevin81708 (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm glad you were able to make them work bro ^^ I miss mine. Ha


----------



## Over'Drive (May 8, 2011)




----------



## Ginster_Mk3 (May 14, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Thank you, appreciate the comment!
> Post up the pict of ur 13!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


Aww man. Not much to look at right now. Just stock. Hopefully will be able to work on it slowly but got a 2 year old to feed. Ill post one up though after she gets washed.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

kevin81708 said:


> I'm glad you were able to make them work bro ^^ I miss mine. Ha


best part i had no issues n didnt do anything special but slapped tires and went coilovers lol... -2 was already there whni took it for alignment  

U can buy mine after i decide on the new set


----------



## dr droom (Apr 4, 2009)

fall sunny days are the ****


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

More from NoWo 









Booty shot!









KowCC










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Indeed sexy!


----------



## Radorider98 (Aug 18, 2007)

Here's a color you don't see much of. I'll finally get the chance to make something out of it this winter.


----------



## ZeeGrandChamp (Apr 23, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> More from NoWo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You guys are far braver than I. The last time I drove in grass the front bumper on my Z got ripped off:facepalm:.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> More from NoWo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking GREAT :thumbup:
BTW if i recall correctly all of you are on EIBACH's springs, correct? Or did you guys go with coils already. It looks like coils to me


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> Looking GREAT :thumbup:
> BTW if i recall correctly all of you are on EIBACH's springs, correct? Or did you guys go with coils already. It looks like coils to me


Me and Toma(cc on the left of my car) are on coils, Kowcc is still on Ebachs! But that drop looks like coils lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Me and Toma(cc on the left of my car) are on coils, Kowcc is still on Ebachs! But that drop looks like coils lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


What he said...lol

I just won't give up these eibachs!! Literally everyone assumes they are coils! Plus I have the ride comfort of stock springs.

These were Tomas springs.....the fact that his car mostly sits in the garage all week must have made these springs settle in a uniquely different way. Then removing and reinstalling the springs on my car must have settled them even more! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timeonli (Apr 19, 2013)

*Interior pictures?*

Hi all. 
Nice pictures of very nice CCs here. Lots of modifications of exterior appearance. I was wondering if we can see some / any interior mods pictures?


----------



## kilo6_one (May 30, 2011)

dr droom said:


> fall sunny days are the ****


Love the wheels, what are the specs and is it lowered?


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Coils raised, all ready for winter! Ohh wait my 17s are in my garage lol


----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)

Anxiously waiting to get her back from the shop, some ******* broke my window and another jerk backed into my fender without leaving a note and it was vandalized back in July. Everything getting fixed at once.


----------



## kevin81708 (Dec 8, 2011)

Love those bentleys! Sucks that all of that happened to it but it's good that you're getting it fixed


----------



## kevin81708 (Dec 8, 2011)

Love those bentleys! Sucks that all of that happened to it but it's good that you're getting it fixed


----------



## Dwon (Nov 3, 2009)

three wheeling at h20i










By jared Houston, my fav picture so far


----------



## withoutcomp1 (Jul 26, 2007)

kevin81708 said:


> Looks great. I like what you did with the r line grill. Mine is in the shop right now and when it gets out I'll be doing a few minor things to It. I'll post pics of it when it's all done





van33 said:


> I like what you did on your grille. Could you post a frontal shot so we could get a better view?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks guys I just did some gloss black vinyl over the chrome, I hated the chrome I just need to matte out the emblems haven't had the time. Yeah I'll see if I can get some straight front end shots tomorrow for u


----------



## kevin81708 (Dec 8, 2011)

One of the minor mods I have up my sleeve for the winter. Got them in the mail today


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

kevin81708 said:


> One of the minor mods I have up my sleeve for the winter. Got them in the mail today


is that a cover up for a gas pedal or whole pedal?


----------



## kevin81708 (Dec 8, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> is that a cover up for a gas pedal or whole pedal?


It's a complete oem pedal replacement


----------



## ZeeGrandChamp (Apr 23, 2011)

Do you have the tool to remove the pedal? I have R Pedals and didn't want to scratch the OEM up using to flat head screwdrivers.


----------



## kevin81708 (Dec 8, 2011)

ZeeGrandChamp said:


> Do you have the tool to remove the pedal? I have R Pedals and didn't want to scratch the OEM up using to flat head screwdrivers.


What part are you talking about? The bottom where it clips into the floor or the t30 screw that holds it down?


----------



## ZeeGrandChamp (Apr 23, 2011)

kevin81708 said:


> What part are you talking about? The bottom where it clips into the floor or the t30 screw that holds it down?



Where it clips into the floor.


----------



## kevin81708 (Dec 8, 2011)

ZeeGrandChamp said:


> Where it clips into the floor.


Na there are two grooves on the bottom of it. I just used a smaller screw driver to fit in there and pry up while I wiggled it and it popped right up with no issues. I want r pedals but refuse to pay retail pricing for them


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## coolie569 (Sep 14, 2012)

kevin81708 said:


> It's a complete oem pedal replacement


I know there are a few different places to order them from now a days. Where'd you get yours? Did you get the dead pedal too? Thanks.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

kevin81708 said:


> Na there are two grooves on the bottom of it. I just used a smaller screw driver to fit in there and pry up while I wiggled it and it popped right up with no issues. I want r pedals but refuse to pay retail pricing for them


If someone is not careful in prying the pedals, there's a good chance that the plastic bottom piece might get damaged. Use a plastic prying tool that folks use for radio removal and trim pieces. Use the widest one in the kit to avoid damage.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin81708 (Dec 8, 2011)

coolie569 said:


> I know there are a few different places to order them from now a days. Where'd you get yours? Did you get the dead pedal too? Thanks.


I actually got these off of a totaled 2013 turbo beetle. They don't make a direct fit matching dead pedal to these. I can either use a phaeton dead pedal and make it work like some people have done. Or I ultimately want the r line pedals so I'll probably just order the direct fit r line dead pedal whenever I switch to those.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

van33 said:


> If someone is not careful in prying the pedals, there's a good chance that the plastic bottom piece might get damaged. Use a plastic prying tool that folks use for radio removal and trim pieces. Use the widest one in the kit to avoid damage.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Second time i brake that pin.my previous cc and the one i have now


----------



## kevin81708 (Dec 8, 2011)

Today I got my mirrors wrapped brushed aluminum silver. And my roof brushed black metallic. Soooo happy with the outcome.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Kevin, post closeups of mirrors n roof  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## kevin81708 (Dec 8, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Kevin, post closeups of mirrors n roof
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


Hey bud! It's been raining all day today so it's already a little dirty but here are a couple close ups of it


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

kevin81708 said:


> Hey bud! It's been raining all day today so it's already a little dirty but here are a couple close ups of it


:thumbup:


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Pic I got of my car at fixx Fest yesterday


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

kevin81708 said:


> Hey bud! It's been raining all day today so it's already a little dirty but here are a couple close ups of it


Nice


-------------------------------((2012 CC Candy white Rline DSG,Unitronic intake,Spoolen boost pipe kit,BSH oil catch can,Dv+ valve,SPM cat and catless 3" downpipe,front 26 and rear 24 H&R sway bar,ST coilovers))


----------



## coachpalmer (Jan 29, 2013)

*how much*

how much for the wrap on the roof??


----------



## kevin81708 (Dec 8, 2011)

coachpalmer said:


> how much for the wrap on the roof??


I have about 300 in it with a huge friend hookup on the install


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

kevin81708 said:


> I have about 300 in it with a huge friend hookup on the install


Hate to break the news, but that really isn't much of a "hook up" :/ over priced in my opinion


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

^^^ most places in IL charge 175-200 for roof.... I thnk i found a guy who cld do 140 n unreal dope job! Mirrors Kowcc did himself b4 he got real carbons. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## kevin81708 (Dec 8, 2011)

Yeah all of the shops in my area quoted me 6-800 for the roof and another 200 ish for the mirrors. I contacted about 4 different shops until I decided to go this route. I would never pay those prices


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

The material for roof and the mirrors is roughly 100$ online, him actually having an account (since im assuming he does it for a living) he probably got it for $65-$85
Yes, i know it the brushed aluminum vinyl, im doing my interior trims with it right now. 
800-900$? Bs thats more like a labor of the whole car lol 

Im not trying to bash in you or anything, dont take it personally. Im just saying how it is.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> ^^^ most places in IL charge 175-200 for roof.... I thnk i found a guy who cld do 140 n unreal dope job! Mirrors Kowcc did himself b4 he got real carbons.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


Give a call to doro ave theyre ar 150 for the roof


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Here's some wrapped top love...:heart: (If you are in the Lehigh Valley area, let me know and I'll get you hooked up with my guy...)


----------



## kevin81708 (Dec 8, 2011)

Looks good  ^^


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> ^^^ most places in IL charge 175-200 for roof.... I thnk i found a guy who cld do 140 n unreal dope job! Mirrors Kowcc did himself b4 he got real carbons.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


This stuff is so easy to work with i wouldn't pay anybody. All you need is buddy to help you hold it. Just saying


----------



## coachpalmer (Jan 29, 2013)

*roof wrap*

#00 seem pricey indeed


kevin81708 said:


> I have about 300 in it with a huge friend hookup on the install


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

kevin81708 said:


> Looks good  ^^


thx man:wave:


----------



## jasondcdyee (Aug 15, 2013)

*'13 CC R-Line*


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Here's a BRZ wrapped in chrome. Saw it at the mall last night. It looks good in picture but not in person and up close. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RadoCC (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

Couldn't be Happier!


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Guest2320 said:


> Couldn't be Happier!


Whats the % on the head light tint?


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

talja10 said:


> Whats the % on the head light tint?


no tint


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice


----------



## coachpalmer (Jan 29, 2013)

Rado we need to hook up so I can see that Corrado 

Sent from tin cans and cord monitored by NSA


----------



## RadoCC (Apr 8, 2003)

coachpalmer said:


> Rado we need to hook up so I can see that Corrado
> 
> Sent from tin cans and cord monitored by NSA


Don't have any plans this weekend... at least my wife hasn't said anything. Feel free to stop by. The Rado is missing a hood. Otherwise, it's all intact and running.


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

Put the wheels on the other day. Bought spacers tonight. Will update photo when those are on.


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

^ please do


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

CC-12.jpg by A.J. P, on Flickr


CC-5.jpg by A.J. P, on Flickr


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

CC-1.jpg by A.J. P, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


19's???

Wheel specs, please......

TM


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

19x8.5 et 35
215 35 19


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

V nice pics. I'm a big fan of those wheels too! Great job!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

Dammit, I hate this forum lol. All you guys have such amazing cars lol especially the 13+'ers


----------



## superseiyan (Sep 11, 2010)

1VR62NV said:


>


:thumbup: Even stock, the CC is *such* a fresh car.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

SAGS FTW brother!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

That was at NoWo, weather was a mess


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

^ springs and spacers?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Eibach springs












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NateSVT (Feb 21, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Eibach springs
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Car looks sick, but does your plate say "STANCED"?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

NateSVT said:


> Car looks sick, but does your plate say "STANCED"?


Thx, and Yes. For my liking and preference, its's STANCED enough for me, as it's my DD and kid transporter. Doesn't have to be on bags to be STANCED IMO. I have a drop + spacers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

NateSVT said:


> Car looks sick, but does your plate say "STANCED"?


You seemed confused? ) due to?? Meaning of the word?

My plate says "Stanced" too



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> You seemed confused? ) due to??
> 
> My plate says "Stanced" too
> 
> ...


Lol...were all those pics necessary??? Lol.....just kidding bro...absolutely stunning shots......

I'm assuming the guy is wondering why our cars say STANCED and we aren't on bags. 

Join the group boys!!! Only 1 "STANCED" per State! Michigan and Illinois already taken! Reserve yours today...lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trutech74 (Nov 21, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Eibach springs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In for more pics. Your drop looks great. Car is looking good from that angle I love it.


----------



## Stanced_CC (Jan 5, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Lol...were all those pics necessary??? Lol.....just kidding bro...absolutely stunning shots......
> 
> I'm assuming the guy is wondering why our cars say STANCED and we aren't on bags.
> 
> ...


seems some junky got it already in California i tired as soon as i got my CC "stanced" sad day it was


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

No good in Florida....









But I have another custom plate that i just ordered..... post up some pics when I get it.

Sent from my freekin huge Note 10.1 😎


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stanced_CC said:


> seems some junky got it already in California i tired as soon as i got my CC "stanced" sad day it was


Sorry to hear that brother.....how about STANCC? Incorporate the name in there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

trutech74 said:


> In for more pics. Your drop looks great. Car is looking good from that angle I love it.


Thanks for the comment bro....it's a mystery why my eibachs settled the way they did! I'm not complaining...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

17s' Stanced


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

mango_springroll said:


> 17s' Stanced


Nice bro!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Thanks for the comment bro....it's a mystery why my eibachs settled the way they did! I'm not complaining...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shots


----------



## trutech74 (Nov 21, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Thanks for the comment bro....it's a mystery why my eibachs settled the way they did! I'm not complaining...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks so good. Looks lower than all the other cars I see with springs. Think I may just go this route. I can't decide yet if I want to do Springs or coilovers yet.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks Tauland




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

trutech74 said:


> Looks so good. Looks lower than all the other cars I see with springs. Think I may just go this route. I can't decide yet if I want to do Springs or coilovers yet.


Appreciate it man....it's really up to you. These feel like 100% stock. Extremely comfy ride. However there are higher end coils that also feel super comfy. Coils can always be adjusted if you have crazy winters. I've had these (thanks to Toma) since I bought my car, and absolutely no issues, and esp no irregular tire wear.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh my bad Kareem. Forgot Stanced group picture 











Need to edit the rest 200 of them hehe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

I want bigger tires... or 20's

CC-10.jpg by A.J. P, on Flickr


----------



## Dubunderpar (Jul 27, 2013)

^Perfect


----------



## trutech74 (Nov 21, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Appreciate it man....it's really up to you. These feel like 100% stock. Extremely comfy ride. However there are higher end coils that also feel super comfy. Coils can always be adjusted if you have crazy winters. I've had these (thanks to Toma) since I bought my car, and absolutely no issues, and esp no irregular tire wear.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think I'm going to give the eibach Springs a shot. Did you use those bigger audio tt rubber spacers in the rear or just put the springs on and that's it? Your car is perfect height for me.


----------



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)

A pair of old pics to keep things rolling in here.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

trutech74 said:


> I think I'm going to give the eibach Springs a shot. Did you use those bigger audio tt rubber spacers in the rear or just put the springs on and that's it? Your car is perfect height for me.


Just springs buddy that's it. Also, i do have wheel spacers. 12mm front and 5mm rear.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

brunoxmatoss said:


> A pair of old pics to keep things rolling in here.


Awesome wheels, and second pic is especially nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Oh my bad Kareem. Forgot Stanced group picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's see those other 200 pics...nothing like 4tex! We owned the highways that day!!! When's the next 4tex meet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Few CCs i spotted at SoWo




























Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## clean01golf (Jul 4, 2003)

That's mine in the bottom picture from SOWO, hope to see more CCs this year


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

clean01golf said:


> That's mine in the bottom picture from SOWO, hope to see more CCs this year


I was there completely stock, i bought i few weeks before sowo.got my uni tune there.
Already reserved a hotel for this year! Maybe we can do a CC meet there! 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## dakkar (Oct 19, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Eibach springs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dude! tel me EXACTLY what you did to get that stance with prices. epic look bro.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

dakkar said:


> dude! tel me EXACTLY what you did to get that stance with prices. epic look bro.





dakkar said:


> dude! tel me EXACTLY what you did to get that stance with prices. epic look bro.


Hey thanks man for the comments!!

Wheels are VW Sagitta, 19s. I got mine from the dealer with tires, I believe it was just over $2k. You can find reps as well

Springs are Eibachs, $200

12mm H&R spacers for the front and 5mm for the rear. These aren't expensive. You will need extended bolts as well. Got all these from ECS.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

gryjetta03 said:


>


R u on bags?


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

Ya slam series up front double bellows in the rear with 444c compressor 1/4 lines single 5 gallon skinny tank and V2 management.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Well i missed your profile pic that says it all 
Looking good


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

gryjetta03 said:


>


New shoes? What happened to the Blq's?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

Ya my buddy wants new wheels for his MK6 jetta so he sold me these for 1600. i am selling the BLQ's this coming week. i couldnt pass up vossen CV1's for 1600.


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

talja10 said:


> Well i missed your profile pic that says it all
> Looking good


haha its all good no worries. thank you for the love. :thumbup:


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

1VR62NV said:


>


WOW! 

That sums up my first impression!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

1VR62NV said:


>


I like way those wheels look!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

very pretty!


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

1VR62NV said:


>


Hot damn! Love it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 1moreyear (May 2, 2012)

Trying to sell these for something different.


----------



## 1moreyear (May 2, 2012)

what headlights are those


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

1moreyear said:


> what headlights are those


U have to quote post, so u can get an answer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

Took a few shots yesterday....


----------



## rs-dude (May 26, 2011)




----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

rs-dude said:


>


To my count, this is probably your maybe fourth or fifth set, correct? Wicked setup, btw.


----------



## jacswan (May 1, 2011)




----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

I know I posted already but we took some shots in dc last weekend.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

gryjetta03 said:


> I know I posted already but we took some shots in dc last weekend.


Nice pic :thumbup:


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks man. DC is an amazing place to shoot.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

talja10 said:


>


Switch your wheels with the car behind you  what a coincidence.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

van33 said:


> Switch your wheels with the car behind you  what a coincidence.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Woow didnt see that lol


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Just a couple shots that I took while doing my video shoot.
























And don't forget to check out my video


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Looks good, brother!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

van33 said:


> Switch your wheels with the car behind you  what a coincidence.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Van, absolutely excellent suggestion ...those wheels have proven absolutely stunning on our CCs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

I agree!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NateSVT (Feb 21, 2008)

gryjetta03 said:


> I know I posted already but we took some shots in dc last weekend.




What wheels are those and what size?


----------



## Manish (Jan 9, 2014)

]







[/QUOTE]

This is an amazing pic!! makes the car look suuuppperr SEXXXY!
:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

rs-dude said:


>


My CC sitting on 2014 GL wheel









Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## oates1906 (Jun 23, 2013)

All washed up and ready for the weekend!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

NateSVT said:


> What wheels are those and what size?


Vossen cv1's. 19x8.5 in the front and 19x10 in the rear. I have 13 inch spacers in the front.


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

Manish said:


> ]


This is an amazing pic!! makes the car look suuuppperr SEXXXY!
:heart::heart::heart:[/QUOTE]

Thanks👍👍. Really happy with the way it turned out.


----------



## RadoCC (Apr 8, 2003)

gryjetta03 said:


> Vossen cv1's. 19x8.5 in the front and 19x10 in the rear. I have 13 inch spacers in the front.


13"???


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

gryjetta03 said:


> Vossen cv1's. 19x8.5 in the front and 19x10 in the rear. I have 13 inch spacers in the front.


What's the offset?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

RadoCC said:


> 13"???


Haha sorry 13mm spacers up front. I'm on 215/35 in the front and 235/35 in the rears.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

DSCF8233.jpg by A.J. P, on Flickr

There is a CC somewhere there


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

gryjetta03 said:


> Haha sorry 13mm spacers up front. I'm on 215/35 in the front and 235/35 in the rears.


I guess the offset is a secret lol

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## rs-dude (May 26, 2011)

Mantvis said:


> My CC sitting on 2014 GL wheel
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like it sir! :thumbup:


----------



## rs-dude (May 26, 2011)

van33 said:


> To my count, this is probably your maybe fourth or fifth set, correct? Wicked setup, btw.


I really like your discovery van33, thanks a lot! 
Well, I've sold these MB rims now, I have 8x18 VW Mallory (sold) and 8x18 VW Interlagos on winter..
Two sets of 8,5x20 Audi A8 rims (both need refurbish) and one set in 9,5x20 I used summer 2013.


----------



## rs-dude (May 26, 2011)




----------



## rs-dude (May 26, 2011)

Not meaning to bore you guys..but I've loaded up all the photos for a time ago.
The quality is like..........:sly:


----------



## rs-dude (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Love it ^

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)

I few of mine, let's keep this rolling!

























Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Fb group for us cc owners 
https://m.facebook.com/groups/600244370062465?ref=bookmark&__user=560072779


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

llo07brasil said:


> Fb group for us cc owners
> https://m.facebook.com/groups/600244370062465?ref=bookmark&__user=560072779


Just sent a request to join.


----------



## NateSVT (Feb 21, 2008)

Old pic of my car before 15% tint. Just got a bunch of mods, a T3i and a couple lenses so I'll be posting some decent pics and vids soon.


----------



## 1BlkCC-R (Oct 15, 2013)

brunoxmatoss said:


> I few of mine, let's keep this rolling!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those rims are TITS !! Man !!:thumbup:


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

f_399 said:


> DSCF8233.jpg by A.J. P, on Flickr
> 
> There is a CC somewhere there


Does it feel out of place?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## _DiBS (Jun 15, 2010)

cthiscc said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> 
> Eibach Springs
> Micheln Pilot Sport:
> ...



Just curious as to what Eibach Springs were used? ProKit or Sportline? And were they for the 2012 Application year? It doesnt show anything available for CCs for 2013.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

_DiBS said:


> Just curious as to what Eibach Springs were used? ProKit or Sportline? And were they for the 2012 Application year? It doesnt show anything available for CCs for 2013.


There's only one Eibach springs for the CC. It's the ProKit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

a quicky...parked at my boss's house.









need moar low.


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

image ru


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## rs-dude (May 26, 2011)




----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)




----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Mantvis said:


> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


Niiice!!


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Brrr, looks cold up there.


----------



## fablowe01 (Feb 19, 2010)

*i think this cc might like the snow*


----------



## fablowe01 (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

FAHRENHEITLAD said:


>


That is a great picture, but it definitely does.....

"Shiver me timbers".

Lord, thank you for southern Arizona. 

Amen.


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

DavidPaul said:


> That is a great picture, but it definitely does.....
> 
> "Shiver me timbers".
> 
> ...


Thanks man...I'm so done with the snow already :banghead:


----------



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)

I couple of mine


















































And my buddy corey making sure I can seat someone in the back with my new height. 









Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin81708 (Dec 8, 2011)

Here's a few from yesterday. My mom got a new gsr beetle and dad got a r line cc for a daily driver. Already got him a few mods going for his... There's a Jetta and a Camry hiding in the garage also


----------



## rs-dude (May 26, 2011)




----------



## sixteasy00 (Feb 19, 2014)

*My new CC*

Hello everyone! I'm new to the forums and wanted to share my recent purchase with you. I bought a 2011 Volkswagen CC Sport (DSG). I love the car so far, and haven't experienced any of the issues I've seen threads for so far. *Knock on wood* I bought it certified used, so if there are any issues that arise, at least I will have that to cover everything. So far, the only thing I have done is Window Tint, but I want to do the following at some point in the near future:

1. Lowering Springs/Coilovers
2. Fog Light Retrofit
3. APR Tune
4. APR Intake
5. Other Misc. Interior and Exterior mods.


If anyone has any suggestions as to brands or what to do, I'd love to hear them!

Thanks!


----------



## PCDave (Feb 18, 2014)

My 2010 CC Luxury 2.0T w/GST...has Moda MD15 18in rims, Thunder D7 245/45ZR18 tires, black front and rear emblems, and plasti-dipped grill.

















Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

kevin81708 said:


> Here's a few from yesterday. My mom got a new gsr beetle and dad got a r line cc for a daily driver. Already got him a few mods going for his... There's a Jetta and a Camry hiding in the garage also


My next CC is R-line for sure :thumbup:


----------



## DiegosAnotherr1 (Sep 24, 2013)

rs-dude said:


>


Very Nice! What are your wheel and tire specs?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Wheels, stance, EVERYTHING, looks perfect!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rs-dude (May 26, 2011)

DiegosAnotherr1 said:


> Very Nice! What are your wheel and tire specs?


Thanks!
9,5x20 ET45 with 235/30 Toyo Proxes T1 Sport.


----------



## rs-dude (May 26, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Wheels, stance, EVERYTHING, looks perfect!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Mr. 
Good you like it!


----------



## rs-dude (May 26, 2011)

:thumbup: ?

This is how it looks..
Maybe adjust the wheels to higher ET before this summer season.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

that stance is legit!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Did you mention what kind of wheels these were?? I'm interested to know. Thx 

also, et45 for front and back? And what are you dropped on?

Thx man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Et45 require spacers at least 5mm in the front


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

IMG_2669 by A.J. P, on Flickr


----------



## rs-dude (May 26, 2011)

talja10 said:


> Et45 require spacers at least 5mm in the front


?
I don't have any spacers..



KOWCC said:


> Did you mention what kind of wheels these were?? I'm interested to know. Thx
> 
> also, et45 for front and back? And what are you dropped on?
> 
> ...


These are Judd T202 with brushed face.
Yes, ET 45 in all corners.
KW V1.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## RadoCC (Apr 8, 2003)

Traded in my 2013 Sport for this beauty. LOVE IT:


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

rs-dude said:


> ?
> I don't have any spacers..
> 
> 
> ...


19x9.5? No spacers ?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

rs-dude said:


> ?
> I don't have any spacers..
> 
> 
> ...


Thx for all the details!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harcrid (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi guys,

New guy from Ireland here with a new to me Passat CC GT170 diesel. I have it since December and am loving it. I have a few pics below from just after when I bought it and I hope to get some proper ones in the near future.

This forum looks to be a great resource that I am looking forward to tapping into.


----------



## rry_je397 (Feb 28, 2014)

*on that bottom white cc*



Stero1D said:


> More from NoWo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how did you get those turn signals clear?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

rry_je397 said:


> how did you get those turn signals clear?


eBay : 400434749976

Then also buy some led bulbs, for a100% clear look since the corners on eBay come with an orange bulbs which causes that egg yolk haze. 

If you need a source for the bulbs, here's that:

http://ltsleds.bigcartel.com



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

FAHRENHEITLAD said:


>


Heck yeah man, me likey! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

iMod.:R said:


> Heck yeah man, me likey! :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks man :wave:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Looking good everyone!! :thumbup: Here are a few of our customers sitting on VMR V702 and V709


----------



## kevin81708 (Dec 8, 2011)

Excuse the iPhone pics for now... But I finally got it sitting pretty yesterday


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

:thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

VMR V710 anyone?


----------



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)

Shot I took yesterday =)










Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

looking good :thumbup:


----------



## Hondadream (Mar 24, 2014)

Good works


Отправлено из моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Posted from iPotato


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

mango_springroll said:


> looking good :thumbup:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

An office favorite.. VMR V713

Still a few sets available in CC fitment!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Sittin on VMR V703


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

VMR V702 Multi-spoke goodness


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

DSCF8863.jpg by A.J. P, on Flickr


----------



## kevin81708 (Dec 8, 2011)

here's a couple more with the wheels on it now


----------



## RWong24 (Apr 18, 2014)

KOWCC said:


> Lol...were all those pics necessary??? Lol.....just kidding bro...absolutely stunning shots......
> 
> I'm assuming the guy is wondering why our cars say STANCED and we aren't on bags.
> 
> ...


can you please let me know what rims these are?


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Mine. All mine.


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

is that a tint strip on the inside or a vinyl strip outside the windshield


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

divineVR6 said:


> is that a tint strip on the inside or a vinyl strip outside the windshield


Eyebrow tint


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

No issues getting it to stick to the micro dots around the rear view?


Sent from my iPhone while eating an ice cream sandwich


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

More VMR goodness.. Buddy's car pn VMR V710 and V709


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

you keep posting the same wheels on the same car, we get it


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

New pic!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

On my way to SOWO


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Went to the Chattanooga production plant and got a tour today. On my way to SOWO @2wookies on Instagram.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

clean! :thumbup:


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

Put new shoes on her the other day. Love how the 20s fit personally.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

AustinChappell said:


> Put new shoes on her the other day. Love how the 20s fit personally.


nice. What kinda wheels are those? :laugh:


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

sk8too said:


> Went to the Chattanooga production plant and got a tour today. On my way to SOWO @2wookies on Instagram.


Sweet! I passed through a few years ago right before it opened up. Glad to hear they're doing tours. Too bad they don't build anything cool there (yet).

Did you have to schedule it ahead of time? I'll be driving between Nashville and Birmingham a couple of times in late July. I wouldn't mind stopping in for a tour. Also, the Moonpie factory is in Chattanooga! (They were closed for renovations on that same trip when VW was still being built )


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

mango_springroll said:


> nice. What kinda wheels are those? :laugh:


Some new Audi wheels. I got rid of my 3sdms and went back to the oemplus look.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

pretty fancy, I must say. :laugh:


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Name of those wheels? They look awesome. Kind of like a more edgy interlagos. Would be awesome to see if someone makes them in 19". :beer:


----------



## jnj2455 (Sep 6, 2011)

I think those are Q5 Hybrid wheels?


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

AustinChappell said:


> Some new Audi wheels. I got rid of my 3sdms and went back to the oemplus look.


Nice! Those are killer.

I am still on same ol' wheels. 
Now showing at Pantages
<a href="http://s1295.photobucket.com/user/S_Word01/media/20140310_111831_zpsfedbb889.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1295.photobucket.com/albums/b640/S_Word01/20140310_111831_zpsfedbb889.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20140310_111831_zpsfedbb889.jpg"/></a>


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

MikeinNJ said:


> Name of those wheels? They look awesome. Kind of like a more edgy interlagos. Would be awesome to see if someone makes them in 19". :beer:


So far I can only find them in 20".


----------



## kevin81708 (Dec 8, 2011)

Here's a couple shots from sowo


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

MikeinNJ said:


> Sweet! I passed through a few years ago right before it opened up. Glad to hear they're doing tours. Too bad they don't build anything cool there (yet).
> 
> Did you have to schedule it ahead of time? I'll be driving between Nashville and Birmingham a couple of times in late July. I wouldn't mind stopping in for a tour. Also, the Moonpie factory is in Chattanooga! (They were closed for renovations on that same trip when VW was still being built )


It was really really cool. They put you into a tram that is a passat interior and take you all around the factory. We did have to schedule the tour and at the end you get employee discount at the store.

Pic from SOWO


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

After a wash and clay bar.









Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin81708 (Dec 8, 2011)

sk8too said:


> It was really really cool. They put you into a tram that is a passat interior and take you all around the factory. We did have to schedule the tour and at the end you get employee discount at the store.
> 
> Pic from SOWO


We went and did the tour the Tuesday after sowo also. It was pretty cool seeing it all


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## nrector15 (May 30, 2014)

*My 2010 Lux Plus*

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14380494158" title="Untitled by Nathan Rector, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5493/14380494158_3a51a35021_b.jpg" width="768" height="1024" alt="Untitled"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14544002866" title="Untitled by Nathan Rector, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2936/14544002866_01115ebdd4_b.jpg" width="768" height="1024" alt="Untitled"></a>


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

VMRWheels said:


> VMR V702 Multi-spoke goodness


These wheels were bleh... but this pic is growing on me. do u has these in silver on a black or grey CC?


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Was driving by the lake and had the DSLR, so figured why not. A quick edit, nothing too fancy. Can't wait to get this car more down to earth


----------



## joshgt08 (Jun 22, 2013)

*Setup?*

My apologies if i missed it but what is your set up... wheel/tire size and suspension set up? It looks perfect.


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Hiiii.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrector15 (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Joker-Machine (May 3, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> hug
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Excellent picture!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

jspirate said:


> Excellent picture!


Thank you, my man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Hiiii.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I totally Would


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BOUDAH said:


> I totally Would


You would .... ?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Hiiiiii


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Mine and another local's static CC. Hoping to get my bags on order soon! Pardon the iPhone snap!


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Mine and another local's static CC. Hoping to get my bags on order soon! Pardon the iPhone snap!


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Quick pic from yesterdays Ice Cream Cruise here in Omaha. Later on we had a Mclaren P1 show up to our booth, great car!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Qiuck shot before car meet this morning


----------



## rs-dude (May 26, 2011)




----------



## rs-dude (May 26, 2011)

Behind the scenes...
Selling the car soon 
Bought it brand new 09.2011..


----------



## Pottle (May 5, 2006)

I've had this car for about 2 weeks now. I love it.

Was completely stock (look wise) My plan is air for over the winter.

IMG_6838 by Pottle, on Flickr

IMG_6843 by Pottle, on Flickr


----------



## jisabe (Jul 25, 2014)

Some pics of my CC.

I just picked up a Magnaflow cat-back exhaust system. Getting it installed this Wednesday. Can't wait to hear how it sounds. Then all I'll have left to do is the intake.


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Quick iPhone snap


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Me and my buddies W8 at the Ice cream cruise here in Omaha.


----------



## dgarcia211 (May 21, 2012)

It's been a little while. 

<a href="http://imgur.com/3c0xnyj"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/3c0xnyj.jpg" title="Hosted by imgur.com"/></a>

<a href="http://imgur.com/HpnrfZ7"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/HpnrfZ7.jpg" title="Hosted by imgur.com"/></a>


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

dgarcia211 said:


> It's been a little while.
> 
> <a href="http://imgur.com/3c0xnyj"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/3c0xnyj.jpg" title="Hosted by imgur.com"/></a>
> 
> <a href="http://imgur.com/HpnrfZ7"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/HpnrfZ7.jpg" title="Hosted by imgur.com"/></a>


Always stunning..


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

dgarcia211 said:


> It's been a little while.
> 
> <a href="http://imgur.com/3c0xnyj"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/3c0xnyj.jpg" title="Hosted by imgur.com"/></a>
> 
> <a href="http://imgur.com/HpnrfZ7"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/HpnrfZ7.jpg" title="Hosted by imgur.com"/></a>


Plans to lower it at some point?


----------



## dgarcia211 (May 21, 2012)

sk8too said:


> Plans to lower it at some point?


It's on H&R Sports Springs now. About as low as I am going to go.


----------



## ZeeGrandChamp (Apr 23, 2011)

Got my Volks redone to work better with the CC body profile. They came off a B5 S4 and were 19x8+35 all the way around. They're now 19x8 + 35 and 19x8 +45. Added a spoiler too! Still waiting to get my EDM lights, Custom splitter, brushed aluminum side mirrors and Golf R brakes installed... To the pics.


----------



## NateSVT (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## stancyvw (Jul 30, 2013)

All these photos are located in my flickr account...link posted in my sig

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/gmalioras/14715507810" title="AutoCombine 2014 bagged cc by George Malioras, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5587/14715507810_214b8d045b_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="AutoCombine 2014 bagged cc"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/gmalioras/14802471801" title="rear lip bagged cc by George Malioras, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2904/14802471801_3473d978f1_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="rear lip bagged cc"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/gmalioras/14758102716" title="group shoot bagged cc by George Malioras, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3888/14758102716_87fd09386f_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="group shoot bagged cc"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/gmalioras/14777954631" title="group shoot bagged cc by George Malioras, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5572/14777954631_495af0029a_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="group shoot bagged cc"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/gmalioras/14594390400" title="bagged cc group shoot by George Malioras, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2899/14594390400_2620a82228_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="bagged cc group shoot"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/gmalioras/14691094721" title="bagged cc cars and coffee by George Malioras, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5595/14691094721_64cd9a72ae_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="bagged cc cars and coffee"></a>


----------



## Rowley1 (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Some shots done by a couple friends. Don't forget to join Volkswagen CC Owners Club on Facebook!









Wheels are also for sale! PM if interested 19x11 rears and 19x8 fronts


----------



## fablowe01 (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## stancyvw (Jul 30, 2013)

llo07brasil said:


> Some shots done by a couple friends. Don't forget to join Volkswagen CC Owners Club on Facebook!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Leo! cant wait to see this thing at FixxFest


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Bagged_CC said:


> Looking good Leo! cant wait to see this thing at FixxFest


Thanks man! Can't wait to see your cc too. Thing is clean as hell


----------



## CChristian (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Looking like a boss my man Serge!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

VMRWheels said:


> Looking like a boss my man Serge!


Sometimes ))


Thnx bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WRXCRAZY03 (Jan 28, 2013)

Is anyone running a 18x10 or 18x10.5 all around. Looking to go with more of a track setup....


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

CChristian said:


>


Nice! Headed to SD for Socal euro?


----------



## bodek (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## Pottle (May 5, 2006)

IMG_6838


----------



## HAT3BR33D (Nov 8, 2010)

CChristian said:


>


What size wheels?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwcc1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*That rear wing though!*

Found this on net. Not mine

From here :https://www.flickr.com/photos/cimonbrouillette/with/14912160620/


















I'm starting to dig big rear wings. The whole race spec.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

The white CC w/ race spoiler belongs to http://instagram.com/cimonbrouillette


----------



## nozmadd0x (Sep 2, 2013)

Saw the white one a few days ago on the Volkswagen CC Owners Club Facebook page, definitely a different look for a CC! Not really my cup of tea, looks too "racey" for a FWD car (believe its the 2.0T but could be wrong) but to each their own. Would be a sweet entry into a race series for VW though!


----------



## CChristian (Jul 22, 2013)

HAT3BR33D said:


> What size wheels?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They're 19x8.5 and 19x9.5


----------



## WYOCC (Feb 5, 2014)

That rear wing though!!! I kinda like the look on the CC!  And since this is a pic thread, Ill add a bit too 



























Also, anybody know of a rear window diffuser for our cars?? I have seen them on a few others. Kinda like this.


----------



## nozmadd0x (Sep 2, 2013)

I've been looking for one similar to that which kinda looks like the one off the Evos. Haven't found one yet but there is a smooth diffuser, think Serge has one?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Visiting Great Smokeys, TN


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kareem600 (Oct 31, 2007)

*My VR6 4Motion CC *

With the Porsche  


and After a Good Pampered waxing


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

kareem600 said:


> With the Porsche
> 
> 
> and After a Good Pampered waxing


I hate that it says V6 instead of VR6, but clean car. I've been to the UAE a few times, I thought us in the states drove like bats outa hell!!


----------



## Pottle (May 5, 2006)

Stero1D said:


> Visiting Great Smokeys, TN
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you get the rear window spoiler?


----------



## kareem600 (Oct 31, 2007)

I hate that too!! I always start telling people that it's a VR6...not even the dealer knew most of the times! 

We drive like this cuz it's hot and u need to always make the AC goes better ;p


----------



## kareem600 (Oct 31, 2007)

sk8too said:


> I hate that it says V6 instead of VR6, but clean car. I've been to the UAE a few times, I thought us in the states drove like bats outa hell!!


 hate that too!! I always start telling people that it's a VR6...not even the dealer knew most of the times! 



We drive like this cuz it's hot and u need to always make the AC goes better ;p


----------



## kareem600 (Oct 31, 2007)

And took another pic today under 47 degrees


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

kareem600 said:


> We drive like this cuz it's hot and u need to always make the AC goes better ;p


:laugh::laugh::laugh: Well said sir!!!


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

kareem600 said:


> With the Porsche
> 
> 
> and After a Good Pampered waxing


Best color choice! I could be biased though....


----------



## kareem600 (Oct 31, 2007)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Best color choice! I could be biased though....


Thanx! I was so close to get a candy white...but couldn't resist how classy it looks in brown.


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

kareem600 said:


> And took another pic today under 47 degrees


That looks really good in that colour, and ouch for the heat.


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Brace yourselves...Fall is coming... Heated seats and windows down


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nunya_Binnez (Dec 19, 2012)

PGZee said:


> Dropping a few new pics out there...


I've gone through this thread a few times and this is the first time I noticed the Stormtrooper helmet! :laugh:


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)




----------



## kevscc (May 29, 2014)

I love to stand out from the rest of the pack


----------



## Pottle (May 5, 2006)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pgyKMm]Roadside by https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/[/URL]


----------



## FLIP KIDD (Dec 31, 2013)

mounted some 18" VMR v710s on 225/40/18, needs spacers asap! what size should i get?


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## Steve Zissou (Feb 21, 2008)

Finally managed to snap a good pic.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/gregfheck/15277384590" title="CC-1 by Greg Heck, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2945/15277384590_f5fc52433e_b.jpg" width="1024" height="681" alt="CC-1"></a>


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Couple cell shots for the hell of it. I need some proper DSLR shots of it soon, which I have, just haven't taken the time... lol


----------



## HD9280 (Jul 26, 2012)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Couple cell shots for the hell of it. I need some proper DSLR shots of it soon, which I have, just haven't taken the time... lol


I want those mirrors!!!!


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chitown Greek (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Dubunderpar (Jul 27, 2013)

Coming back from H2oi


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

nice rolling shot :thumbup:


----------



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)

Its been a whole, so here's some of the latest and greatest =) 



















Instagram: bno_cc
Website: www.facebook.com/groups/vwccoc


----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)

brunoxmatoss said:


> Instagram: bno_cc
> Website: www.facebook.com/groups/vwccoc


Beautiful looking car! I'm new to the CC game what indicators are those. I want something similar. I was thinking these http://m.ebay.com/itm/160936499878?cmd=VIDESC&gxo=true


----------



## HAT3BR33D (Nov 8, 2010)

Instagram: @z13gl3r


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lowpassat (Jul 15, 2008)

Here's my moka brown CC.

Have it since a week and a half and totally in love with it!

Coilovers should arrive this tuesday so no more 4x4.

I was supposed to go air but some unexpected works occured at home so money will go there.

Keeping the interlagos for my winter tires and i'll shop for some new rollers next spring


Nothing special with a bone stock car but there it is anyway



and the wifey's car


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

I haven't posted here in quite a while so here are some of the latest shots of das cc


----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

llo07brasil said:


> I haven't posted here in quite a while so here are some of the latest shots of das cc


Are those factory AMG wheels? Which model did they come on originally? Looks sweet man. :thumbup:


----------



## kevscc (May 29, 2014)




----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

Some night shots done by my friend.


----------



## jannoreno1 (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## lowpassat (Jul 15, 2008)

suspension is finally installed!:laugh:

took a quick cell phone pic


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## GodBreaux (Aug 24, 2014)

9r's_CC said:


>


Are you in florida? That backdrop looks familiar


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

9r's_CC said:


>


----------



## RicanCC (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

llo07brasil said:


> I haven't posted here in quite a while so here are some of the latest shots of das cc


Best your car has ever looked Leo!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

those wheels are perfect! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Jaybwitz (Nov 7, 2014)

kaeo773 said:


>


Love the lights. What kind and where are they from?


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

GodBreaux said:


> Are you in florida? That backdrop looks familiar


Indeed Florida! Those pics were taken in Stuart near and under the Roosevelt bridge.


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

airmax1 said:


>


Those pics were taken when I was on H&R sport springs. Sportin some KW-V1's now


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

A few from this past weekend.


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)




----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

looking good


----------



## CandyWhiteCC (Sep 13, 2014)

My CC and my buddy's 996 911.


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Almost my CC, rendering by Konceptcars  HRE FF15.


----------



## schnell1 (Nov 22, 2014)

*Amazing rims*



9r's_CC said:


>


The rims on the CC look better than they do on the Audi. Killer looks


----------



## RicanCC (Oct 13, 2014)

schnell1 said:


> The rims on the CC look better than they do on the Audi. Killer looks


+1 Killer set-up!!


----------



## stancyvw (Jul 30, 2013)

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/gmalioras/15818444821" title="Simple Clean 6 by George Malioras, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8651/15818444821_136dcf3e8f_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="Simple Clean 6"></a>


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)

Some cell shots


----------



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)




----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Bagged_CC said:


> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/gmalioras/15818444821" title="Simple Clean 6 by George Malioras, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8651/15818444821_136dcf3e8f_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="Simple Clean 6"></a>


Man that's a show stopper right there ic::heart:


----------



## jseeley1 (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## tommyalanson (Oct 14, 2003)

*Specs on the spacers?*



KOWCC said:


> Thx, and Yes. For my liking and preference, its's STANCED enough for me, as it's my DD and kid transporter. Doesn't have to be on bags to be STANCED IMO. I have a drop + spacers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great! Perfect for do and kid duty...as is my car..


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

lovely weather


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## lowpassat (Jul 15, 2008)

Can't stand winter anymore :banghead:

I need some warm and sunny days! lol



quick pic of the summer shoes if i decide to keep them


----------



## Mitchlol (Mar 3, 2015)

Here in sunny florida. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwon (Nov 3, 2009)

For old times sake.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Stealthy... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Lets keep is going










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VeikoP (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

I got her wet


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Brake powaaa! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLIP KIDD (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

:beer:ic::heart:


----------



## VWtrimbler (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## fablowe01 (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## mtgbroker22 (Jan 4, 2014)

*2013 R-Line ... lowered, exhaust & tint ... for *

Absolute dream car of mine. Still cannot believe I own it. Just purchased on 04/10/02015 








Jeff L.


----------



## stanleyferrand (Apr 13, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shogun1 (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

shogun1 said:


>


Full side shot please!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panfac3 (Feb 19, 2015)

Stock for now... awaiting coils to go in.


----------



## stanleyferrand (Apr 13, 2015)

Panfac3 said:


> Stock for now... awaiting coils to go in.


Are you in Ohio? Looks familiar...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panfac3 (Feb 19, 2015)

stanleyferrand said:


> Are you in Ohio? Looks familiar...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Negative i am in boston.


----------



## stanleyferrand (Apr 13, 2015)

Panfac3 said:


> Negative i am in boston.


Awesome. Nice color. Mine is two pics above. What springs/coil did u get?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panfac3 (Feb 19, 2015)

stanleyferrand said:


> Awesome. Nice color. Mine is two pics above. What springs/coil did u get?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like those wheels, your car looks good. I went cheap and got racelands. I just need it low, im doing air in a few months. Lol


----------



## stanleyferrand (Apr 13, 2015)

Panfac3 said:


> I like those wheels, your car looks good. I went cheap and got racelands. I just need it low, im doing air in a few months. Lol


Thanks, i just put in springs from Eibach, they provide a smooth ride and only cost $250. I traded my stock rims and some cash with a guy that had a 2012 model. Those come stock on some models. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZeeGrandChamp (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

ZeeGrandChamp said:


>


I'm digging the wheel/tire setup. What are the specs and what kind of wheels are they?


----------



## ZeeGrandChamp (Apr 23, 2011)

Ub3r Dub1n said:


> I'm digging the wheel/tire setup. What are the specs and what kind of wheels are they?


Thanks! There's a short story concerning the wheels. First, they're authentic Volk TE37L models that came off a B5 Audi S4. Sizes are 19x8.5 +35 but I had to take 6m off the rear wheels so they can sit square. The rears are +40 now and the work was done by COR here in Miami. Before the mod, +35 poked too much in the rear and rubbed like all hell with Michelin Pilot Super Sports which are 245/35/19. I had them custom powder coated to a shade darker than the OEM Volk graphite gray and it's in a semi gloss/matte finish. Springs are Eibach.


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

ZeeGrandChamp said:


> There's a short story concerning the wheels. First, they're authentic Volk TE37L models that came off a B5 Audi S4. Sizes are 19x8.5 +35 but I had to take 6m off the rear wheels so they can sit square. The rears are +40 now and the work was done by COR here in Miami. Before the mod, +35 poked too much in the rear and rubbed like all hell with Michelin Pilot Super Sports which are 245/35/19. I had them custom powder coated to a shade darker than the OEM Volk graphite gray and it's in a semi gloss/matte finish. Springs are Eibach.


I want these in my life


----------



## ZeeGrandChamp (Apr 23, 2011)

Ub3r Dub1n said:


> I want these in my life


Thanks and they exist... I've had several people say they're fake but check out the Audi forums on here.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Haven't posted to Vortex in over a year if not more.....well, here's some updated pics. She now sits on Konis with a good amount of black accents all around!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> Haven't posted to Vortex in over a year if not more.....well, here's some updated pics. She now sits on Konis with a good amount of black accents all around!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks amazing as always brotha!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Ub3r Dub1n said:


> Looks amazing as always brotha!


Thx bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pound (Apr 11, 2013)

ZeeGrandChamp said:


> Thanks! There's a short story concerning the wheels. First, they're authentic Volk TE37L models that came off a B5 Audi S4. Sizes are 19x8.5 +35 but I had to take 6m off the rear wheels so they can sit square. The rears are +40 now and the work was done by COR here in Miami. Before the mod, +35 poked too much in the rear and rubbed like all hell with Michelin Pilot Super Sports which are 245/35/19. I had them custom powder coated to a shade darker than the OEM Volk graphite gray and it's in a semi gloss/matte finish. Springs are Eibach.


Damn I was really hoping to run these exact sizes without issues. I guess the Michelin runs super wide. I really don't want to dial in with spacers and higher offsets so I may take this route. Weird because in the wheel thread there are guys running this setup without problems :/


----------



## nozmadd0x (Sep 2, 2013)

KOWCC, did you just tint the headlights and it made the amber marker that much darker or is there an extra layer of tint on top of that area? Would love to at least try to hide the one on my '13 but don't want to tint the whole headlight, I love how bright these lights are lol.


----------



## XxBlackdaethxX (May 23, 2014)

I love the color!


----------



## shogun1 (Oct 23, 2014)

van33 said:


> Full side shot please!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will do as soon as the Mrs. is back with the car from the summer cottage.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shogun1 (Oct 23, 2014)

245/35/20 tyres
on 20" rims


----------



## sbkim (Mar 22, 2006)

BORA RSI said:


>


Wheels look amazing. May I ask what brand and size?


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

They are audi A7 replica in 19x8 et35


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)




----------



## blaze452 (Nov 25, 2013)

Dwon said:


> For old times sake.



What lip do you have on your trunk lid? looks real nice!


----------



## Finneid90 (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## geeoh214 (Apr 28, 2015)

*First VW ever, I love it!*


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Chillin!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

I'll just leave this here...









.


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## CCR.J (Aug 24, 2014)

@KOWCC - she's a real beauty! What did you use to black out the entire roof? I have a '12 without a sunroof, but love the OEM piano black ~6" section just in front of those that do. 

Thanks in advance for any tips / best practices for doing the entire roof in the same "Piano Black Lacquer Look".... which IMHO gives the impression of their being a massive pano sunroof.

PMs greatly appreciated!!


----------



## CCR.J (Aug 24, 2014)

I got rid of my total PITA (because it was secretly totalled) 11 Sport - yep, the "1-owner, clean Carfax, no signs of damage, *CPO*" PITA.... 
- and got this instead.

Can I get an Amen? 

Please pass the collection plate to the right to help pay for my soon to be chronic addiction to modding my new lover.










Each day that passes I find myself caring less and less about the previously upgraded Mallorys - but still wouldn't mind having a set on hand as spares instead of the "St.Louis" I have as backups now....


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

CCR.J said:


> @KOWCC - she's a real beauty! What did you use to black out the entire roof? I have a '12 without a sunroof, but love the OEM piano black ~6" section just in front of those that do.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any tips / best practices for doing the entire roof in the same "Piano Black Lacquer Look".... which IMHO gives the impression of their being a massive pano sunroof.
> 
> PMs greatly appreciated!!


She's sexy!!


----------



## CCR.J (Aug 24, 2014)

The only "gripe" per se - is that this RLine seems to be missing the trunk / lip spoiler - not that it's much of a spoiler... and not that this is a rear-wheel drive car that MUST have all that extra down force on the non-driven wheels to keep her on the ground!!! 

But still - has anyone else ever encountered a 2012 Rline without the lip spoiler? I'd thought it was part of the whole package? 

I noticed that the RCD-510 in this 12 is a hell of a lot better than the one in my older 11 - higher resolution display, with album art in the upper right corner, etc. Any ideas there?

Apparently they also shifted to Climatronic dual-zone AC units at some point during the end run of Gen1 - any ideas?


----------



## nozmadd0x (Sep 2, 2013)

CCR.J said:


> The only "gripe" per se - is that this RLine seems to be missing the trunk / lip spoiler - not that it's much of a spoiler... and not that this is a rear-wheel drive car that MUST have all that extra down force on the non-driven wheels to keep her on the ground!!!
> 
> But still - has anyone else ever encountered a 2012 Rline without the lip spoiler? I'd thought it was part of the whole package?
> 
> ...



2012, not sure, but I know when I was looking for my '13 the dealer asked if I wanted the R-Line with or without the spoiler and a couple other options. I said no to keep down on price and I originally didn't like the looks but when they finally found a black 6 speed R-Line it already had it on there and they didn't charge me for it so I just accepted it. Happy I did now!


----------



## stanleyferrand (Apr 13, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornpanzer01 (Jan 20, 2008)

Quick wash and wax of the wife's 2009 w' Audi S5 wheels and H&R springs. Need to get some better pictures, but it's hard to pry it away from her..


----------



## lowpassat (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## joenelson7687 (May 8, 2015)

Mantvis said:


>


This wins the internet IMO :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## stanleyferrand (Apr 13, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panfac3 (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Izayya (Nov 3, 2014)

So I took some pictures after I washed my car. Thought I'd share



























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

Sent from my iPhone while eating an ice cream sandwich


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## stanleyferrand (Apr 13, 2015)

Izayya said:


> So I took some pictures after I washed my car. Thought I'd share
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The car cant be seen, looks more like promo for the self wash establishment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

I dig it


----------



## Panfac3 (Feb 19, 2015)

Stero1D said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That a clean lookin interior. Love the shifter.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Panfac3 said:


> That a clean lookin interior. Love the shifter.


Thanks! 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Panfac3 said:


>





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

More pictures of your car please.


----------



## ZeeGrandChamp (Apr 23, 2011)

More mods coming soon.


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## baggedug (Apr 29, 2011)

Just some iPhone shots


----------



## lowpassat (Jul 15, 2008)

^^ concept one wheels?


got my new temporary wheels on (ordered a set of rotiform ccv)


----------



## baggedug (Apr 29, 2011)

lowpassat said:


> ^^ concept one wheels?


Yes concept one rs22 20x8.5/10. I had them up fora sale nobody wanted them so after a year decided just powder coat them.


----------



## BoostedSwede (Jan 8, 2012)

ZeeGrandChamp said:


> More mods coming soon.



I'm in love with this roof basket. And those Volks look great!


----------



## geeoh214 (Apr 28, 2015)

*vw in the rain*

ccrain by geovany lindo, on Flickr


----------



## lowpassat (Jul 15, 2008)

baggedug said:


> Yes concept one rs22 20x8.5/10. I had them up fora sale nobody wanted them so after a year decided just powder coat them.


Really? :screwy:

These are very good looking.

They look nice now in red on your white cc :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Grabbed her by that face! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Get your pre-orders in of MTechnica's new Rallye wheel - Give us a call for more info!




Andy


----------



## B^6 (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## B^6 (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## huzrddy (May 27, 2002)

B^6 said:


>


Looks great man. Love the wheels but i sure would not want to have to detail them. Looks like a lot of work, but worth it in the end!


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

All tinted up!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

Sent from my iPhone while eating an ice cream sandwich


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## Kevin.Biller88 (Jun 13, 2015)

Hello,

i'm from Germany and would like show you my ride..

CC from 2009, individual on 20" with SRS-TEC Spoiler-Kit.


----------



## Pound (Apr 11, 2013)

On VMR V810s











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

.








.








.








.








.


----------



## Carl.J P (Jan 11, 2011)

*Stancest 15*


----------



## ZeeGrandChamp (Apr 23, 2011)

BoostedSwede said:


> I'm in love with this roof basket. And those Volks look great!


Thank you very much!


----------



## ChrisCC (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## OrlandoSly (Jul 21, 2015)

Vosier said:


>



Sex!!

What's the set up on this car? Drop? Wheels and size and offset? Any other work?

Awesome look!!!


----------



## OrlandoSly (Jul 21, 2015)

KOWCC said:


> Thanks for the comment bro....it's a mystery why my eibachs settled the way they did! I'm not complaining...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are those coilovers or springs? Which kind? The drop is perfect!!!!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Congrats to Brandon who took home first place in the CC class at Waterfest 21 this year! His car is sitting on a set of 19x8.5 ET35 V718s in Hyper Silver paired with a set of 235/35/19 tires.


----------



## vm336 (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

OrlandoSly said:


> Are those coilovers or springs? Which kind? The drop is perfect!!!!


He was on the Eibach Pro-Kit springs, in those pics


----------



## cube4da99 (Mar 25, 2006)

*09 vw cc 2.0t*


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Debating putting the stock suspension back in and not having to worry about alignments and coilover bs.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

What Coilovers and what BS


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Hpa coilovers. Fronts started to leak, warranty takes 5 weeks to rebuild. I have to send them in. But don't want to drive 5 weeks with the stock front suspension and not be aligned for that long. Plus do I want to do this every 18 months of they do that again


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

Dat ass


----------



## Smokeyhinton (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## pwilks52 (Jul 15, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

Cbritt said:


>


focus on grass or car?


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

yusuke280 said:


> focus on grass or car?


Grass


----------



## Beckre80 (May 18, 2015)

Stock about a month ago just tinted the windows. 









Two weeks ago put on the wheels an coilovers. 










To be continued. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B^6 (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Modded Euros CC on 19" Hyper Silver V803s at Waterfest 21. PM me for Quotes!


----------



## Finneid90 (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## vw3837 (May 23, 2015)

unctucker said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
> 
> More pictures of your car please.


Hi. Awesome picture. What is your rim size and offset?

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## Timmay1337 (Jul 30, 2015)

my CC from germany :wave:


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## ZeeGrandChamp (Apr 23, 2011)

Finally got the updates completed.


----------



## Robotninja636 (Jun 12, 2015)

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## carvab54 (Dec 12, 2012)

A few pictures trying out my new canon rebel. Shot in southern Iowa on a fun little drive. No cropping or editing yet just raw images.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

Took a few shots near Folly Beach SC this past weekend......


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Eurofication said:


> Took a few shots near Folly Beach SC this past weekend......


I like the wheels




Stero1D said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why do you always have such good shooting locations


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

Cbritt said:


> I like the wheels


Cbritt, Thanks hey are TSW Donington 19x9.5 ET40 rear, 19x8 ET32 front painted a Toyota Tan.


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Eurofication said:


> Cbritt, Thanks hey are TSW Donington 19x9.5 ET40 rear, 19x8 ET32 front painted a Toyota Tan.


Im hopefully going to pull the trigger on some TSW bathurst 19x8.5 and powdercoat them candy red.//


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Cbritt said:


> I like the wheels
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol bro.... I just keep my eyes open when I drive and DO FREQUENT STOPS!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Stero1D said:


> Lol bro.... I just keep my eyes open when I drive and DO FREQUENT STOPS!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I lookout too but thats another downside of suburbia


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Haven't been on the Vortex in a loooooooong time. Here's my CC


----------



## racerCC47 (Jul 16, 2015)

*Sweet looking cc*

:thumbup: Beautiful Machine !


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

racerCC47 said:


> :thumbup: Beautiful Machine !


Thanks!


----------



## ZeeGrandChamp (Apr 23, 2011)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Haven't been on the Vortex in a loooooooong time. Here's my CC


Probably one of the nicest I've seen on here. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

ZeeGrandChamp said:


> Probably one of the nicest I've seen on here. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks or the kind words!  I've been more active on the CC Owners facebook pages and social media than on the Vortex. Finished the wheels and bags right before SoWo this year. Still have more in store for it, so I'll try to actually be more active on here, haha


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Haven't been on the Vortex in a loooooooong time. Here's my CC


looks great man


----------



## robjettauk (Jul 11, 2015)

Fitted some new shoes. Sorry for the poor phone pics 









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

robjettauk said:


> Fitted some new shoes. Sorry for the poor phone pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look like 20"s?! Pull the car out and take better ones lol. Time for a drop now


----------



## robjettauk (Jul 11, 2015)

manefresh2089 said:


> Look like 20"s?! Pull the car out and take better ones lol. Time for a drop now


I will get some better pics at the weekend with my Nikon. The wheels are 19x8.5 but they do seem to look bigger due to the design.


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Looks like the valve stem is pushed further into the barrel. I love that look.


----------



## robjettauk (Jul 11, 2015)

some better pics 









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## NedRager (May 15, 2005)

Mine:


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stanleyferrand (Apr 13, 2015)

*The Black Beast (2010 VW CC)*


----------



## stanleyferrand (Apr 13, 2015)

*Beautiful job!*



yusuke280 said:


>


hey bro, congratulations on your vision. Nicely done, everything you did was of great taste. Sure wish mine looked like that. I would have never thought of putting a body kit on mine because i think they look rice, but you have managed to pull it off, and now i want one. I can't seem to find that body kit you have. Please tell me where you purchased it, i need it asap! 

Thank you in advance.  enjoy that ride.


----------



## stanleyferrand (Apr 13, 2015)

*The Black Beast p2 (2010 VW CC)*


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

stanleyferrand said:


> hey bro, congratulations on your vision. Nicely done, everything you did was of great taste. Sure wish mine looked like that. I would have never thought of putting a body kit on mine because i think they look rice, but you have managed to pull it off, and now i want one. I can't seem to find that body kit you have. Please tell me where you purchased it, i need it asap!
> 
> Thank you in advance.  enjoy that ride.


thanks for the words mate, really appreciate the comment 
your car is absolutely pretty too, with that color + those specific wheels i believe it could very become another OEM+ example!

in terms of what i did, i basically kept every part purchased within the vag group/vag group design so worse case if it didn't really match it would look somewhat 'oem'. if you look closely on my kit, it's literary just another ebay r-line kit.. but just modified in a way that would look a bit more aftermarket. the middle part sprayed black and along with a plastic lip attached on the bottom. if you still want a link to where i bought it, i'll pm it over but it's all over ebay/alibaba 

good luck and hopefully we'll see your car transform soon!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


looks mean :thumbup:


----------



## slowhatch (Jul 2, 2010)

My 2015 R-Line


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> looks mean :thumbup:


Thanks Sean ️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grant_mk5 (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

Grant_mk5 said:


>


nice shot :thumbup:


----------



## Grant_mk5 (Aug 8, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Grant_mk5 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful. Just beautiful.


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

accidental bed wetting ft. Crappy iphone quality


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

You guys realllly make me want to drop $$ on my CC making it looks nice again. ( its back to stock as its a DD. I have the R32 for modding ) Maybe someday when its paid off Ill modify it again.


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## Pottle (May 5, 2006)

Love that color!


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

wheels remind me of a mustang. I just cant get into them.


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Pottle said:


> Love that color!


Black Oak Brown is my favorite. I almost got candy white nut I'm glad I held out and waited, I freaking love this color. So much metallic and variance in different lighting.



BOUDAH said:


> wheels remind me of a mustang. I just cant get into them.


Never seen a Mustang on Work VSKF's lol, but they do have a Torq Thrust vibe, and I'm a huge muscle car fan too, so I don't mind. Wheels aren't everyone's cup of tea, but they make me happy


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

BOUDAH said:


> wheels remind me of a mustang. I just cant get into them.


+1. The only time ive really ever seen these wheels was on the 03 body mustang. Love the car, but these wheels arent my ️. But hey thats why its your car not mine


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

What the ****, I actually found a Mustang on them. I'm shocked lol


















lolololololol


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

bobbysanders22 said:


> What the ****, I actually found a Mustang on them. I'm shocked lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See!


----------



## pwilks52 (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

it was more the spoke and wheel design I see on mustangs a lot. not that that wheel is on them. I guess that wheel with the CC just looks off to me, as the guy above said. its yours, not mine, ha.


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

BOUDAH said:


> it was more the spoke and wheel design I see on mustangs a lot. not that that wheel is on them. I guess that wheel with the CC just looks off to me, as the guy above said. its yours, not mine, ha.


+1 not necessarily that wheel just the style wheel. Came in to work today and there it is. The metal blue mustang with the similar wheels to them ill have to get a picture when i leave


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

that tree is cool backdrop. would be interesting night shot with using some light on the CC


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> that tree is cool backdrop. would be interesting night shot with using some light on the CC


how about some of my terrible photoshop skills? :laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Hardly come to the CC forum, but here is my beater car:


























And a shot my buddy Erik took at cars and coffee last year


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

i found this picture a while back after i decided i wanted red wheels and this basically confirmed it


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Cbritt said:


> i found this picture a while back and its similar to what ive been pushing to do. I was just wondering if anyone knows whos this is? (I.e. Instagram, fb, etc.)


Wheels and bags, thats pushing to do smth w the car? Lmaoooo

His fb is: Matt Matt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Stero1D said:


> Wheels and bags, thats pushing to do smth w the car? Lmaoooo
> 
> His fb is: Matt Matt
> 
> ...


Like this is what ive been looking to do and now i see someone has already done it lol


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

Sent from my iPhone while eating an ice cream sandwich


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

TheBurninator said:


> Hardly come to the CC forum, but here is my beater car:


SOOOOO Clean! :heart:


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

^^^^ Seriously one of the cleanest (and one of my favorite) first gen-CC's! So clean and well done! :heart:


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

divineVR6 said:


> Sent from my iPhone while eating an ice cream sandwich


Love the sweet n low


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

yusuke280 said:


> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view


looks awesome :thumbup:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

bobbysanders22 said:


>


:heart:


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

bobbysanders22 said:


> ^^^^ Seriously one of the cleanest (and one of my favorite) first gen-CC's! So clean and well done! :heart:


thank you bobby
your car is also awesome as well :thumbup: proper stance with that body paintic:


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> looks awesome :thumbup:


thank you!


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

Cbritt said:


> Love the sweet n low



thanks buddy:beer::beer:


----------



## AnalyzedCC (Aug 11, 2015)

yusuke280 said:


> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view


Yusuke your car is my favorite, and this picture really sold me on those wheels. Are those OEM or replicas? Where did you find them?


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

AnalyzedCC said:


> Yusuke your car is my favorite, and this picture really sold me on those wheels. Are those OEM or replicas? Where did you find them?


thank you sir 
i went with replica's in the end because 10' was a bit too wide for the car (OEMs are 20x10)... the 20's really isn't the best choice for comfort, but again in my opinion it really is the perfect size for the CC :beer: i purchased them through a local shop, i'm sure they are everywhere online!


----------



## slowhatch (Jul 2, 2010)

What mirror caps are on bobbys car?


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

slowhatch said:


> What mirror caps are on bobbys car?


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6881910-Euro-CC-Mirror-Covers


----------



## pwilks52 (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Pottle (May 5, 2006)

IMG_8777


----------



## racerCC47 (Jul 16, 2015)

bobbysanders22 said:


>


Bobby, I saw your car at Treffen South yesterday. Looks even better in person !


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

slowhatch said:


> What mirror caps are on bobbys car?


OEM euro mirror covers from DAP: https://deutscheautoparts.com/make-...m-mirror-caps-3aa-898-537-538-3q7-446922.html



yusuke280 said:


> thank you bobby
> your car is also awesome as well :thumbup: proper stance with that body paintic:


Thanks for the kind words man, just a simple 'build' thus far. Can't wait to see more of yours, love all of the details! 



ECS Tuning said:


> :heart:


:wave::heart:



racerCC47 said:


> Bobby, I saw your car at Treffen South yesterday. Looks even better in person !


Thanks man! I appreciate it! I still have more in store for it, hoping to knock out some details before the next caffeine and octane at least!

Also two quick cell shots from Treffen South yesterday


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

One more


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Pottle said:


> IMG_8777


:beer:opcorn:


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

bobbysanders22 said:


> One more


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

Pottle said:


> IMG_8777


clean!


----------



## Pottle (May 5, 2006)

BOUDAH said:


> :beer:opcorn:


:thumbup:



yusuke280 said:


> clean!


Thank you. At first I was really set on these wheels but like it more and more each day.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Pottle said:


> IMG_8777


Absolutely love this simple setup. I'm in love with those wheels!


----------



## mtgbroker22 (Jan 4, 2014)

So much has been done to this in the past 2-3 months / last time I posted an update on here. Love how the car is coming along.


----------



## M0HNKE (Sep 3, 2015)

18s, 225/40, and static. Needs shorter springs eventually. Forgive the reps, they are temporary. @m0hnke is my instagram handle.


----------



## Pottle (May 5, 2006)

VRBehavior said:


> Absolutely love this simple setup. I'm in love with those wheels!


Thanks! All I have ever wanted was a simple air and wheel setup. Having 2 kids doesn't make this the best car, but they look cool in it and my wife has a sorento so we always take that places.


----------



## Pottle (May 5, 2006)

Another shot from the other night.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Yes 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pottle (May 5, 2006)

:thumbup::beer:


BOUDAH said:


> Yes
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

mtgbroker22 said:


> So much has been done to this in the past 2-3 months / last time I posted an update on here. Love how the car is coming along.


Is your lip painted or wrapped? Mind if I asked what you were charged?


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

mtgbroker22 said:


> So much has been done to this in the past 2-3 months / last time I posted an update on here. Love how the car is coming along.


Love the car bro, it has me thinking about a few changes on my car :thumbup:

Am I seeing things or is your side chrome trim color matched? If it's not paint, I'll be bummed that there is a white vinyl that matches that well. Nothing I've seen is right for Candy White, but I'd guess Pure White would match easier.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Storm was near so I took a quick one


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## Don Napier (Sep 26, 2010)

Photo of my car from EuroFaction. Had a great time yesterday at the show.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Adjusted my brothers coilovers and it rides way better on the 20s. (Koni coilovers )


----------



## midnightbluegli (Apr 5, 2004)

BORA RSI said:


> Storm was near so I took a quick one


:thumbup:


----------



## midnightbluegli (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Pottle said:


> Another shot from the other night.


I'm sold on those wheels


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Pottle said:


> Another shot from the other night.


I'm sold on the wheels! My newborn is going to be rolling in mine as well.


----------



## B^6 (Jan 23, 2012)

And they look good with multiple different colors


----------



## robjettauk (Jul 11, 2015)

B^6 said:


> And they look good with multiple different colors



What spoiler is this? VW or aftermarket?


----------



## B^6 (Jan 23, 2012)

Aftermarket, good ol eBay


----------



## Pottle (May 5, 2006)

1VR62NV said:


>


SO SIMPLE. yet so clean. I was trying to find these wheels at one point. :beer:


Don Napier said:


> Photo of my car from EuroFaction. Had a great time yesterday at the show.


I really want a full face wheel like this! Looks great!:thumbup:


----------



## Pottle (May 5, 2006)

VRBehavior said:


> I'm sold on the wheels! My newborn is going to be rolling in mine as well.


Every time I walk out to my car from work I love the way they look. Fitting a reverse facing Recaro seat is a PITA, hopefully you don't have that one and also, hopefully your short. Im 6'3 and my 3 year old sits behind me.


----------



## operamatt (Feb 12, 2009)

been out for a while here is an update 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pottle (May 5, 2006)

operamatt said:


> been out for a while here is an update
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would love doing this for the winter.


----------



## operamatt (Feb 12, 2009)

Don Napier said:


> Photo of my car from EuroFaction. Had a great time yesterday at the show.


what a beauty! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

B^6 said:


> And they look good with multiple different colors


Second that! What a gorgeous oem+ look! 

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

here's another one


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Don Napier said:


> Photo of my car from EuroFaction. Had a great time yesterday at the show.


Oooof, love the CCV's


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

https://vimeo.com/139763526


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

Cbritt said:


> https://vimeo.com/139763526


bigger rims would complete the car :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

yusuke280 said:


> bigger rims would complete the car :thumbup::beer:


Most likely getting bags and 19x9.5s. But thanks!


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

Cbritt said:


> Most likely getting bags and 19x9.5s. But thanks!


looking forward to see that :beer:


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

bobbysanders22 said:


>


Looking very choice, sir! SwoopCoupe 

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick_Zabor (Sep 29, 2014)

*Vr6 cc*

http://imgur.com/a/s9BkX


----------



## Pottle (May 5, 2006)

bobbysanders22 said:


>


LOOKS GOOD!



I want a 13+ so bad.


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Pottle said:


> LOOKS GOOD!
> 
> 
> 
> I want a 13+ so bad.





VRBehavior said:


> Looking very choice, sir! SwoopCoupe
> 
> Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


Thanks guys! 13+ FTW! I love the first gen's too, but the aggressiveness of the refresh, plus the LED headlights were the driving force behind me getting a 13.


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Yup going to need that lip.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robjettauk (Jul 11, 2015)

Stero1D said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


very nice, what is the rear valance?


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

*savannah swoop*



Pottle said:


> Another shot from the other night.


broke down and ordered a set of Savannah's on the low low through a connect at the dealership. Couldn't help myself! They look so sleek. Now the question is whether to leave them as is, powdercoat them, or dip them until I decide on a final color.


----------



## Pottle (May 5, 2006)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Thanks guys! 13+ FTW! I love the first gen's too, but the aggressiveness of the refresh, plus the LED headlights were the driving force behind me getting a 13.


Im waiting for the day a 13+ plus gets traded into my work. That's where I bought my 10'. PLus, I love that everything I have into this car can be switched over. 



VRBehavior said:


> broke down and ordered a set of Savannah's on the low low through a connect at the dealership. Couldn't help myself! They look so sleek. Now the question is whether to leave them as is, powdercoat them, or dip them until I decide on a final color.


I was tempted to powdercoat mine black. Apparently the price of these wheels is low nation wide not just through deutche (sp?) like it came across before.


----------



## datsprite (Sep 1, 2013)

*bagged candy white*



























Shes nearing the end of her journey, I have had her for 2 years now.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

what are your tire specs with those Savannahs? Yeah, the price has dropped nation wide it seems.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Pottle said:


> I was tempted to powdercoat mine black. Apparently the price of these wheels is low nation wide not just through deutche (sp?) like it came across before.


what are your tire specs with those Savannahs? Yeah, the price has dropped nation wide it seems.


----------



## Pottle (May 5, 2006)

VRBehavior said:


> what are your tire specs with those Savannahs? Yeah, the price has dropped nation wide it seems.


225/35r19-- They are lionsport tires from ebay. $335 shipped for all 4. So far, they are a great tire.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Pottle said:


> 225/35r19-- They are lionsport tires from ebay. $335 shipped for all 4. So far, they are a great tire.


Had 225/35's on my bentleys when I bought them, pulled them off for 235's pretty much immediately. Made a huge difference in how the car handled and rode.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Pottle said:


> Another shot from the other night.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

This makes me want to remove my side skirts again.


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

https://vimeo.com/140592432 i got bored


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

bobbysanders22 said:


>


:heart:


----------



## Pottle (May 5, 2006)

bobbysanders22 said:


>


the image is so sharp, you use LR to edit? looks good!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

bobbysanders22 said:


>


:beer::beer::beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

S WORD said:


> :beer::beer::beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:





Pottle said:


> the image is so sharp, you use LR to edit? looks good!





RocknRolla said:


> :heart:


Aww shucks, thanks guys :laugh::heart: And yes, lightroom to edit. Just shot with a 60D and kit lens (need some nicer lenses, been using this one for 3 years... lol)


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

bobbysanders22 said:


>


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Pottle (May 5, 2006)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Aww shucks, thanks guys :laugh::heart: And yes, lightroom to edit. Just shot with a 60D and kit lens (need some nicer lenses, been using this one for 3 years... lol)


I have a 5d and only have 50mm 1.8, been about 4 years with that set up.. haha


----------



## B^6 (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

B^6 said:


>


Dectane headlights?


----------



## B^6 (Jan 23, 2012)

Cbritt said:


> Dectane headlights?


Yessir


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

B^6 said:


> Yessir


Mmm i need me some lol i plan to at some point down the line


----------



## operamatt (Feb 12, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pottle (May 5, 2006)

b^6 said:


>


you notched?


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Pottle said:


> you notched?


Unless he drives with no passenger side axel that is def. notched.


----------



## Carl.J P (Jan 11, 2011)

*CC*


----------



## operamatt (Feb 12, 2009)

Photographer Josh Weiss 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B^6 (Jan 23, 2012)

Pottle said:


> you notched?


Yup it's notched


----------



## operamatt (Feb 12, 2009)

photo by Josh Weiss










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pottle (May 5, 2006)

S WORD said:


> Unless he drives with no passenger side axel that is def. notched.


kinda looks it but also doesn't.


----------



## operamatt (Feb 12, 2009)

photo by Josh Weiss 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

^^^ Matt, the dip job came out crazy. Not sure how I feel about the orange wheels yet, but I love the contrast from the rest of the car. Those photos came out incredible too.

Here's a quick iphone pano and another photographer's snap of mine and my buddy's CC from the rainy caffeine and octane meet in atlanta.


----------



## operamatt (Feb 12, 2009)

bobbysanders22 said:


> ^^^ Matt, the dip job came out crazy. Not sure how I feel about the orange wheels yet, but I love the contrast from the rest of the car. Those photos came out incredible too.
> 
> Here's a quick iphone pano and another photographer's snap of mine and my buddy's CC from the rainy caffeine and octane meet in atlanta.


thanks a ton, your pics also came out really nice and the car looks awesome bagged on those wheels. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZeeGrandChamp (Apr 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

ZeeGrandChamp said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please tell me those are real TE37's.... Looks awesome!


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

This happened yesterday as I was pulling into the business park that I work at.








I wanted to have the front repainted but not this way.


----------



## ZeeGrandChamp (Apr 23, 2011)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Please tell me those are real TE37's.... Looks awesome!


Yep those are real deal TE37's! Had to take off 5mm from the rear so they would fit flush against the fender. 19 x 8.5 +35 in the front and 19 x 8.5 +40 in the rear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

ZeeGrandChamp said:


> Yep those are real deal TE37's! Had to take off 5mm from the rear so they would fit flush against the fender. 19 x 8.5 +35 in the front and 19 x 8.5 +40 in the rear.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome, they look killer! Wasn't sure without the stickers on them, haha

A few of mine and my buddy's from the local (rainy) meet the other day


----------



## pwilks52 (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## CANGU (May 1, 2013)




----------



## ZeeGrandChamp (Apr 23, 2011)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Awesome, they look killer! Wasn't sure without the stickers on them, haha
> 
> A few of mine and my buddy's from the local (rainy) meet the other day


Those Works look amazing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin.Biller88 (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi, need some help.. where can i buy the amazing 'daytime running lights', which modt of you did fit? Love it!!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Kevin.Biller88 said:


> Hi, need some help.. where can i buy the amazing 'daytime running lights', which modt of you did fit? Love it!!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


Most people on here run a set called dectane. So if you search 'vw cc dectane headlights' you should find them


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks awesome Stero1D 


Sent from Outer Space using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Stero1D said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Serge, did you pay your fee to park


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> Looks awesome Stero1D
> 
> 
> Sent from Outer Space using Tapatalk


Thanks man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panfac3 (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Cbritt said:


> Serge, did you pay your fee to park


Never bro  they like me there lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Stero1D said:


> Never bro  they like me there lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cant imagine why


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Anyone going to be at October fest at Black Forest in Raleigh tomorrow? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Normally, I'm not worthy. But I had to share random sun glare action. Didn't even see it what luck! #emotionalscenepoints


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

VRBehavior said:


> Normally, I'm not worthy. But I had to share random sun glare action. Didn't even see it what luck! #emotionalscenepoints


Dude, you're in GA?? We have to meet up at caffeine and octane or the Red Brick Brewery meets some time!


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Dude, you're in GA?? We have to meet up at caffeine and octane or the Red Brick Brewery meets some time!


Yup. I've missed the last Caffeine & Octane but I've seen your ride posted up there. I'm always at the Red Brick Brewery meets though! I'll be there for November's gathering, so we can meet up there.


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

VRBehavior said:


> Yup. I've missed the last Caffeine & Octane but I've seen your ride posted up there. I'm always at the Red Brick Brewery meets though! I'll be there for November's gathering, so we can meet up there.


Awesome, I always say I'll go to those and always end up missing. I'm going to try my darndest to make it out in Nov! See you there!


----------



## B^6 (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## operamatt (Feb 12, 2009)

did a little posting up this weekend with the VW of America cars.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElCaminoManT (Sep 17, 2005)

double CC's at our house now. the neighbors give us funny looks now, lol!

bought the wife this candy white '13 sport dsg back in december to replace her 04 passat 1.8t. we have put 14k miles on it since then. freakin love the car!










kept telling the wife i wanted a CC of my own for my daily, she thought i was joking. i wasn't. eventually found this iron grey '12 r-line dsg at an audi dealer in orange country. it was a freakin deal and the car was in amazing shape for having 75k miles on it. the previous owner took very good care of it. i knew as soon as i took a test drive that it needed a carbon cleaning. good thing i do those all the time at work and is no big deal. couple hours of my time and it runs like brand new now. have tinted the windows the same as the '13 since i took this pic, 5% rear window and doors, 35% front doors. not planning to do a whole lot to it as i really like it just as it sits. probably will do eibach pros and the euro turn signals at least tho










his and hers, same but different enough to not be exactly the same  there are very few iron greys on the road it seems










even sold my old B5 A4 avant for a pretty decent sum so it all worked out pretty well.


----------



## Samg479 (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## Samg479 (Oct 7, 2015)

Samg479 said:


>


H&R Lowering Springs, 20" 2 Crave Rims, Mineral Glacier Pearl Halo EFX


----------



## partsman914 (Apr 26, 2015)

Put R-line factory side skirts, and getting a R-line factory front cover painted, but I had to shoot some in the great fall colors we're having up here....


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Crappy Instagram photos.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Instagram: stero1d_cc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Well, my driver's side low-beam took a dump on Friday, so went to the dealer on Saturday. Sadly, they didn't have the ballast and adaptive control unit in stock, so I'll have to go back for the repair later this week. It was fun having all of the service and sales people come out to gawk over the car, ask questions, and whatnot.


----------



## Kevin.Biller88 (Jun 13, 2015)

Anyone out there who switched the daytime running lights with the turn signal 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## B^6 (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## BanamexDF (Jul 31, 2005)

I finally took some photos. :thumbup:


----------



## Pottle (May 5, 2006)

battleship cove in Fall River? 


looks good


----------



## B^6 (Jan 23, 2012)

Pottle said:


> battleship cove in Fall River?
> 
> 
> looks good


 correct sir


----------



## B^6 (Jan 23, 2012)

Pottle said:


> battleship cove in Fall River?
> 
> 
> looks good


 correct sir


----------



## Pottle (May 5, 2006)

B^6 said:


> correct sir


Nice, planned to go to Wrap-up but had a wedding this past weekend.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)




----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

Sent from my iPhone while eating an ice cream sandwich


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)




----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Finally how I want her.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## Numitor (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

Numitor said:


>


looks great. those look 20s?


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

manefresh2089 said:


> .. Finally how I want her..


Dude .. that is looking real sharp and very clean lines .. the wheels and the stance round out the look pulling it all together .. good job there .. enjoy the ride .. good luck!


----------



## racerCC47 (Jul 16, 2015)

manefresh2089 said:


> Finally how I want her..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Soooo much better than the black wheels !!


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

kbad said:


> Dude .. that is looking real sharp and very clean lines .. the wheels and the stance round out the look pulling it all together .. good job there .. enjoy the ride .. good luck!


Thanks man!! 


racerCC47 said:


> Soooo much better than the black wheels !!


Right? I think the silver is clean. If no one buys the other wheels, I may have those powder coated grey like the new S3 wheels and keep them.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Numitor said:


>


anymore shots?!

nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

i like this picture


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

His and hers CC's. Hers 2013 cc sport plus and mine (blk) 2014 cc R Line. 


Suck it!


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

92vrcorrado said:


> His and hers CC's. Hers 2013 cc sport plus and mine (blk) 2014 cc R Line.
> 
> 
> Suck it!


# jealous


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

92vrcorrado said:


> His and hers CC's. Hers 2013 cc sport plus and mine (blk) 2014 cc R Line.
> 
> 
> Suck it!


My girl doesn't believe #slammedlivesmatter


----------



## Robotninja636 (Jun 12, 2015)

The winter boots went on last weekend. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidc81 (Nov 17, 2015)

First post! My 2013 cc.


----------



## XxBlackdaethxX (May 23, 2014)

http://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u434/XxBlackdaethxX/2015-08-02_zpsij0tqmm3.jpg
http://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u434/XxBlackdaethxX/2015-11-12_zpsqi8n7ogc.jpg


----------



## XxBlackdaethxX (May 23, 2014)




----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)




----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

wet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superdave67 (Sep 14, 2014)

ChrisCC said:


>


What wheels are these? 

I've got an 09 CC with *TSW Amaroo* wheels and they look very similar, especially with the small separation between the spoke and rim... making it a challenge to clean... but with a rubber spatula and a microfiber cloth, it makes quick work of it.


----------



## superdave67 (Sep 14, 2014)

superdave67 said:


> What wheels are these?
> 
> I've got an 09 CC with *TSW Amaroo* wheels and they look very similar, especially with the small separation between the spoke and rim... making it a challenge to clean... but with a rubber spatula and a microfiber cloth, it makes quick work of it.


Zoomed in on your first image and was able to make out "Vossen", and after a little Googling, found the Vossen CV2... which also appear to be "Retired".

Answered my own question.

Thanks me. ;-)


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

A[little sun bathing.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Against the wall at the monthly Gears and Beers meet.


----------



## whataboutno (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

looking good


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Cleaned her up yesterday ☺


----------



## raleigharner (Dec 8, 2015)

Did a little photo shoot with her today










Instagram: @automotivedaily


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

raleigharner said:


> Did a little photo shoot with her today ..


hey man .. welcome to the vortex .. thats a very clean ride there - cool photo layout and nice contrast ... stock? ... where are you at, looks like some wide open space around you - did you have a chance to let it loose .. enjoy the ride .. good luck!


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Squad


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dtrain12 (Aug 14, 2010)

airmax1 said:


> Squad
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


enough already we need to do this in nj


----------



## superdave67 (Sep 14, 2014)

Dtrain12 said:


> enough already we need to do this in nj


The white CC on the far end came from New Jersey (Shrewsbury Volkswagen)... so there's one less CC for *your* squad.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

airmax1 said:


> Squad
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Squad is looking good!


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Dtrain12 said:


> enough already we need to do this in nj



Count me in. #dirtyJerCC


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

We need a cc meet for North America 


2014 CC R Line, 2013 CC Sport +


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

92vrcorrado said:


> We need a cc meet for North America
> 
> 
> 2014 CC R Line, 2013 CC Sport +


In the poconos...


----------



## robjettauk (Jul 11, 2015)

raleigharner said:


> Did a little photo shoot with her today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks good, is that ez lip?


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

sellinagolf said:


> In the poconos...


In a central location. I'd say Virginia or something like that. Do it in the beginning of the season. Possibly do it at Vw headquarters. They love that stuff


2014 CC R Line, 2013 CC Sport +


----------



## raleigharner (Dec 8, 2015)

robjettauk said:


> looks good, is that ez lip?


Thanks! And yeah it's a ez lip.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

The chaps and I decided to bother the staff at our local dealership.


----------



## mathm2 (Dec 5, 2015)

VRBehavior said:


> The chaps and I decided to bother the staff at our local dealership.


No back up lights on the cc?

send via Sony Xperia


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

mathm2 said:


> No back up lights on the cc?
> 
> send via Sony Xperia


They're there.


----------



## mathm2 (Dec 5, 2015)

Not in white (translucide)

Looks good though! 

send via Sony Xperia


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

VRBehavior said:


> The chaps and I ...


hey man ... thats cool .. whatd the vw folks think? .. that jetta looks tight - tell me more about it .. ride on!


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Squadgoals part 2


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

mathm2 said:


> Not in white (translucide)
> 
> Looks good though!
> 
> send via Sony Xperia


The red doesn't interrupt the white from showing through actually.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

kbad said:


> hey man ... thats cool .. whatd the vw folks think? .. that jetta looks tight - tell me more about it .. ride on!


They actually liked what we were doing and invited us back for our next project there.


----------



## superdave67 (Sep 14, 2014)

VRBehavior said:


> They actually liked what we were doing and invited us back for our next project there.


Was this at Jim Ellis Kennessaw? Include me in next time!


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Rolling shot test with the chaps


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Night shot tests


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Gotta break up all of Chuba's photos


----------



## raleigharner (Dec 8, 2015)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Gotta break up all of Chuba's photos


J Cole photography at its finest. Car looks great man. 


Instagram: @automotivedaily


----------



## Quiznoz (Jan 21, 2012)

*My New Project*

Just Purchased this amazing CC VR6 4motion Executive










Previous Car: 2013 Passat TDI SE 6spd Manual


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

^^^^ Ooooof, I loved your Passat at SoWo, can't wait to see what you do with the CC!


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Gotta break up all of Chuba's photos


That city backdrop highway roll! #jelly


----------



## racerCC47 (Jul 16, 2015)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Gotta break up all of Chuba's photos


Rolling by the King and Queen buildings. I rolled outta the left one with a thick check one day...LOL


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Finally saw episode vii of star wars lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidc81 (Nov 17, 2015)

my 3 germans


----------



## thrashingdeth (Jun 15, 2009)

My 14 R-line with airlift performance and v2.

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Sent from Outer Space using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)




----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

From a little project that a Jim Ellis VW of Kennesaw helped us out with.


----------



## ElCaminoManT (Sep 17, 2005)

so far; tinted windows, tinted signals, eibach springs, philips bulbs, yellow fogs, ditched the front plate and bracket, the usual vcds mods.


----------



## dankor (Jul 20, 2015)

España - covadonga


Dankor Tapatalk


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

these are for sale
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7233051-19x9-19x9-5-Iforged-sprints-3pc-wheels


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Traded 2010 Mocha for 2014 2.0 Exec. Wasn't sure about white, but it's gowing on me. Dealer was kind enough to swap coils over to new girl, and refinish old rims.
Awesome customer service at Union!!


----------



## robjettauk (Jul 11, 2015)

love white CC's, they look even better with the black grill option!


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Love️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cabalero (Nov 18, 2015)

Have a nice day


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grant_mk5 (Aug 8, 2012)

My vr6


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

Wintermode


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

1VR62NV said:


> Wintermode ..


lookin good man .. but, theres no snow on the ground and its almost summer, eh! .. enjoy the ride!


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

kbad said:


> lookin good man .. but, theres no snow on the ground and its almost summer, eh! .. enjoy the ride!


We didn't get a lot of snow this year in Toronto, Canada. We usually keep the winters on till April but this year we may be done with snow and get to take the snows off early


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

1VR62NV said:


> We didn't get a lot of snow this year in Toronto ..


yeah .. i remember back in the 80s, there was a few feet in the city and they used to have the "snow gobblers" going around the streets getting rid of the piled up snirt so cars could drive/park .. them good ole days .. i drove my canary yellow rabbit all over TO and up to collingwood for some horizontal skiing! .. thats when i got into my first black ice multi car accident on the 400 to barrie - luckily we walked away, but not after getting bounced around like a pinball with a hit to the rear quarter .. that poor rabbit got banged around pretty good before insurance totaled it, then i got my jetta coupe .. our spring is short lived, almost summer here!


----------



## B^6 (Jan 23, 2012)

VRBehavior said:


> Night shot tests


You just changed all your lights to colored led's correct?


----------



## B^6 (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

B^6 said:


>


What tint did you use for your reflectors?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

B^6 said:


> You just changed all your lights to colored led's correct?


Correct


----------



## B^6 (Jan 23, 2012)

Cbritt said:


> What tint did you use for your reflectors?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They're painted same as trim with dip


----------



## stanleyferrand (Apr 13, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mathm2 (Dec 5, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm from Quebec Canada and this is my 3.6 4motion r-line 2011 cc









send via Sony Xperia


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Still alive, lol. Quick iPhone shot from the weekend


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

She needs to lose an inch or two.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

mango_springroll said:


>


I actually laughed at this, it took a min to load and im like yay going to see another cc, nope


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stanleyferrand (Apr 13, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Looks good :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Looks good :thumbup:


Thanks man! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stanleyferrand (Apr 13, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)




----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Is that a dragon film on the turns?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin.Biller88 (Jun 13, 2015)

VRBehavior said:


>


Whats the name of that incredible shoe?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## thedudesa4 (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Kevin.Biller88 said:


> Whats the name of that incredible shoe?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


Yooouuuuu might be in the wrong forum


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

:laugh:


----------



## Kevin.Biller88 (Jun 13, 2015)

VRBehavior said:


> Yooouuuuu might be in the wrong forum


Hell no... Love such epic sh*t, dude!


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

stanleyferrand said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This needs some props! Interlagos are always classy (yeah, even replicas). :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Sent from Outer Space using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin.Biller88 (Jun 13, 2015)

So here is mine:




























Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## stanleyferrand (Apr 13, 2015)

flipflp said:


> This needs some props! Interlagos are always classy (yeah, even replicas). :beer::beer::beer:


Thanks buddy!!!


----------



## rroman (Aug 9, 2012)

stanleyferrand said:


> Thanks buddy!!!



Looks perfect. What size are those wheels? They look like 20's?


----------



## jacobroufa (Jun 18, 2012)

Kevin.Biller88 said:


> So here is mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What wheels are those??? Dang that looks good.

Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Haven't touched my photos, but my buddy got a few snaps at Riverside Chattanooga this past weekend.


----------



## Kevin.Biller88 (Jun 13, 2015)

jacobroufa said:


> What wheels are those??? Dang that looks good.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


Thanks mate,

Brock B32 Himalaja grey 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Rlinetexas said:


> Sent from Outer Space using Tapatalk


What fog light covers? They look different. 


Kevin.Biller88 said:


> So here is mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

unctucker said:


> What fog light covers? They look different.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Unctucker - the fogs have blue tint with LED HD light bulbs. Or are you talking about the turn signals


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Haven't touched my photos, but my buddy got a few snaps at Riverside Chattanooga this past weekend.


Cool!!!


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Rlinetexas said:


> Unctucker - the fogs have blue tint with LED HD light bulbs. Or are you talking about the turn signals


Not the bulb nor the lens but the actual black cover on the bumper.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

unctucker said:


> Not the bulb nor the lens but the actual black cover on the bumper.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



The fog cover is oem - but the turn signal above it is tinted dark giving the illusion of all black surround


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Haven't touched my photos, but my buddy got a few snaps at Riverside Chattanooga this past weekend.


Sorry dude, but that lip is friggin sweet and since we'll probably never have our cars in the same area I got one. Should have it in a month!


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

sellinagolf said:


> Sorry dude, but that lip is friggin sweet and since we'll probably never have our cars in the same area I got one. Should have it in a month!


Where did you get the lip from?


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

sellinagolf said:


> Sorry dude, but that lip is friggin sweet and since we'll probably never have our cars in the same area I got one. Should have it in a month!


LOL, I had buyers remorse spending $500 for a front lip, but it has made a drastic improvement in the look I was going for and makes it much more aggressive, so I'm more than happy with it. Fit and finish is badass, plus I fitted mine a little differently, it sits a little closer to the bumper rather than being perfectly parallel with the ground, which I think looks cleaner. When you get yours, let me know if you need any help/advice. The drilling into the perfect R-Line bumper was the scariest part for me, but the result was worth it, haha.


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Rlinetexas said:


> Where did you get the lip from?


Message @jaylecours on instagram, I don't know if he has a site up for them yet. All hand made to order.


----------



## cabalero (Nov 18, 2015)

spring 





























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

VRBehavior said:


>


What lip is that? Looks dope


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SICCK (Mar 13, 2016)

*2012 CC Sport*

Im in dire need of a body kit but here she is


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Cbritt said:


> What lip is that? Looks dope
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a custom unit I put together actually. glad you like it! The intermediate part is a Maxton Design lip with a splitter linked flush


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

VRBehavior said:


> It's a custom unit I put together actually. glad you like it! The intermediate part is a Maxton Design lip with a splitter linked flush


I thought thats exactly what is was lol what splitter is it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Cbritt said:


> I thought thats exactly what is was lol what splitter is it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Splitter is made by Strafe Design


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Fresh wax and shine! New spoiler..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stanleyferrand (Apr 13, 2015)

rroman said:


> Looks perfect. What size are those wheels? They look like 20's?


Sorry missed your reply, 19/8.5/35et


----------



## Robotninja636 (Jun 12, 2015)

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## cabalero (Nov 18, 2015)

manefresh2089 said:


> Fresh wax and shine! New spoiler..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spoiler looks good! Can you share spoiler information?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

cabalero said:


> Spoiler looks good! Can you share spoiler information?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


eBay. Came painted too. A lot less than the dealer.

https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/331618694938


----------



## cabalero (Nov 18, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## superdave67 (Sep 14, 2014)

Where did you get that spoiler? I haven't seen one like that before. I like it.




cabalero said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cabalero (Nov 18, 2015)

superdave67 said:


> Where did you get that spoiler? I haven't seen one like that before. I like it.


It is irmscher spoiler


----------



## superdave67 (Sep 14, 2014)

cabalero said:


> It is irmscher spoiler


Thank you!


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## Pottle (May 5, 2006)

My new wheels.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Pottle said:


> My new wheels.


Looks good!!!! Super clean! Good job


----------



## Pottle (May 5, 2006)

Stero1D said:


> Looks good!!!! Super clean! Good job


Appreciate that ! :beer:


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Pottle said:


> My new wheels.


Those make the 19s look larger! Very clean !!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Little something from the last photoshot before wrap came off )


----------



## eurosportluv (Jul 25, 2005)

Picked her up in November with no intentions in modifying.....





I'm pretty sure its a sickness.....


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

I guess I can put a couple pics in here finally.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

DarthBajan said:


> I guess I can put a couple pics in here finally.


Looks great with those wheels. :thumbup: 

19's? What suspension are you running?


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

RocknRolla said:


> Looks great with those wheels. :thumbup:
> 
> 19's? What suspension are you running?


Yeah 19x8.5 on NGP Type 1 coilovers.


----------



## B^6 (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## volks76 (Dec 8, 2004)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:thumbup::beer:


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Dope shot!


----------



## Mr.Ragtop (Dec 17, 2015)

eurosportluv said:


>


whats the side wall on these? the wheels look clean but the tire looks super tiny!


----------



## MorganW. (Dec 26, 2011)

Mr.Ragtop said:


> whats the side wall on these? the wheels look clean but the tire looks super tiny!


Looks like 35. Could be wrong though.


----------



## cabalero (Nov 18, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eurosportluv (Jul 25, 2005)

Mr.Ragtop said:


> whats the side wall on these? the wheels look clean but the tire looks super tiny!


that they are. i got them with tires already fitted. not a fan of them but for now, they work.

195/35/19 

plan on purchasing new tires, just started new job so i didnt want to spend any extra money between two jobs.


----------



## pwilks52 (Jul 15, 2011)

Was out and about with my .:R32 buddy this weekend.


----------



## Kevin.Biller88 (Jun 13, 2015)

Nice ride, mate

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Prowling around Savannah Friday night for European Experience in Savannah! More shots to come!


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)




----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

Looking sexy at short pump


2014 CC R Line, 2013 CC Sport +


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)




----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

VRBehavior said:


>


Ugh. So damn beautiful. Is your interior lighting green? Or just light painted?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Cbritt said:


> Ugh. So damn beautiful. Is your interior lighting green? Or just light painted?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lighting green


----------



## Kevin.Biller88 (Jun 13, 2015)

VRBehavior said:


> Lighting green


Could you take a picture from your interior? 

Would like to see where the green light comes out.. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Kevin.Biller88 said:


> Could you take a picture from your interior?
> 
> Would like to see where the green light comes out..
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


Just replace the interior bulbs with green LEDs. That's all.


----------



## MarkyMarkCC (May 20, 2016)




----------



## Lune (May 16, 2016)

rs-dude said:


>


Insane !!

No rubbung at all? Would it work with wider rear tires?


----------



## cabalero (Nov 18, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

A few new shots after installing new Wheels, and Maxton front lip
Wheels 19x9.5 Alzor 509 ET40 square.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Eurofication said:


> A few new shots after installing new Wheels, and Maxton front lip
> Wheels 19x9.5 Alzor 509 ET40 square.


Those Alzors work with the CC


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Instagram : THE_CANADIAN_VWCC
Sent from Outer Space using Tapatalk


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Re-installed my lip, taking about 3/8" off the spacers. Much better.


----------



## bosnianhavoc (May 23, 2016)

*Current Build*

*Currently bone stock, probably going to take all of the plastidip off besides the wheels, and probably touch them up.*

































http://i67.tinypic.com/250o86x.jpg[/IMG
[IMG]http://i63.tinypic.com/28a1dmb.jpg


----------



## natiebest (Jul 23, 2014)

Cleaned up the car to test out a camera im messing around with.


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Summer time in Jersey










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

That's beautiful man.



natiebest said:


> Cleaned up the car to test out a camera im messing around with.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Here's my little ****box.


----------



## Dtrain12 (Aug 14, 2010)

natiebest said:


> Cleaned up the car to test out a camera im messing around with.


lawd 1/2 mercy! 
Looking incredibly good!


----------



## cabalero (Nov 18, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kobrakai176 (Feb 20, 2007)

Just put the wheels and R-Line goodies on.


----------



## Kowal_ (Oct 31, 2015)

My CC with some wedding addons


----------



## gnarlynikoCC (May 8, 2015)

Two tone love


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

DarthBajan said:


> Here's my little ****box


I have to say, I hate black wheels, but I love your car on those. :beer:


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

RocknRolla said:


> I have to say, I hate black wheels, but I love your car on those. :beer:


Thanks man


----------



## gnarlynikoCC (May 8, 2015)

Happy Fathers day to all the dads out there.
Enjoy this awesome photo of me & my pops! :thumbup:


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

gnarlynikoCC said:


> Happy Fathers day to all the dads out there.
> Enjoy this awesome photo of me & my pops! :thumbup:


This is great, quality stuff man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gnarlynikoCC (May 8, 2015)

Cbritt said:


> This is great, quality stuff man
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you Cbritt, much apreciated :beer:


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

gnarlynikoCC said:


> Happy Fathers day to all the dads out there.
> Enjoy this awesome photo of me & my pops!


Just awesome.... Father and Son on VW'S for Father's day. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Dope shot! Only if my dad's into cars lool. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## gnarlynikoCC (May 8, 2015)

unctucker said:


> Just awesome.... Father and Son on VW'S for Father's day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Thank you man, VW love!


----------



## gnarlynikoCC (May 8, 2015)

mango_springroll said:


> Dope shot! Only if my dad's into cars lool. :thumbup::thumbup:


Thank you sir :heart:


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Missing Tybee Beach and Euro Ex


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Creeping around the mountains


----------



## Marek. (Nov 29, 2012)

:wave:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

VRBehavior said:


> Creeping around the mountains


thissss. dope shots!


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

VMRWheels said:


> thissss. dope shots!


Thank you sir! I can't take all the credit for the photos though. I just participated.


----------



## dgarcia211 (May 21, 2012)

VMRWheels said:


> thissss. dope shots!


Thank you sir!:beer:


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

VMRWheels said:


> thissss. dope shots!












NEUSPEED rse102.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

dgarcia211 said:


> Thank you sir!:beer:
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

airmax1 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


zayummm.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

gnarlynikoCC said:


> Happy Fathers day to all the dads out there.
> Enjoy this awesome photo of me & my pops! :thumbup:


sweeet! eace:


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Just a little something using my S6 and Photo Director app.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cabalero (Nov 18, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

Not my pictures, but were taken at a local meet in Charleston.....


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Quick test fit before I have tires swapped


----------



## Mr.Ragtop (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

Chilling with the po po


2014 CC R Line, 2013 CC Sport +


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Any CCs slammed on 20s? Pics please! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

VRBehavior said:


> Any CCs slammed on 20s? Pics please!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


There's a whole thread full of pics right here...


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

Sent from my iPhone while eating an ice cream sandwich


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)




----------



## B^6 (Jan 23, 2012)

VRBehavior said:


> Any CCs slammed on 20s? Pics please!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

it's been a while!


----------



## Couplepower2 (Aug 23, 2016)

Stero1D said:


> my turn


Hey man love your car , just wondering if you could tell me the setup you used ,would like to the same look thanks


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

.








.












Instagram : the_canadian_cc
Sent from Outer Space using Tapatalk


----------



## B^6 (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

H2oi was fun. Except for someone ****ting on the floor of our condo


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Shake down trip went off without a hitch.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabri-cc (Jul 8, 2016)

MY turn to play, still working on some mods....


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sabri-cc said:


>


Pics of your plate mount? Easily removable?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffl1980 (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## Sabri-cc (Jul 8, 2016)

this is the part i got http://www.ebay.com/itm/Universal-B...ash=item5b09d6746b:g:WCoAAOSwQiRUlHLd&vxp=mtr
it was hard to put on because the only place i was to screw it in was the upper lip of the lower black grill, you can remove the license plate easily but the plate holder will take a bit more time


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tunnie (Sep 11, 2016)

All stock here in my UK example, I've been browsing through images, I do like the Sports pedal kit, is that from VW or an indie supplier?


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

This was sent to me yesterday.

I have a few pics from a photoshoot in St. Louis too on my way back from h2o. Gotta finish editing though.


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

1VR62NV said:


>


Thats my old CC. Miss that thing.


----------



## carlos.qk1 (May 11, 2016)

My CC

Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## DasAutoCC2.0 (Feb 5, 2015)

Look at that rack!!!  where did you get that from?


----------



## DasAutoCC2.0 (Feb 5, 2015)

DarthBajan said:


> Here's my little ****box.


Look at that rack!!!! Where did you get it from?


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

VRBehavior said:


>


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

:laugh:


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

TheBurninator said:


>


I JUST SPIT MY FOOD OUT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

TheBurninator said:


>


I welcome all haters 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

VRBehavior said:


> I welcome all haters
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Then I'll keep going.

It looks cheap. Doesn't flow well with the car. Especially without side skirts. Some parts don't even line up to the bumper correctly.

To quote my friend when he saw it "It looks like two lips humping"

Xzibit saw it and was sad because you already got a lip for your lip dawg.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

TheBurninator said:


> Then I'll keep going.
> 
> It looks cheap. Doesn't flow well with the car. Especially without side skirts. Some parts don't even line up to the bumper correctly.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your opinion. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

VRBehavior said:


> Thanks for your opinion.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Anytime. If you trimmed off the excess that the MFG forgot to it might look half way decent.

And get the corners to tuck against the bumper so there isn't a gap.

As a side note, it would be nice to see a company actually make something that flows well with the body lines of these cars instead of an afterthought on throwing something together that is just a rehashed design they used on another car.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

I think it looks fine and I'm happy with it thus far. It works with the theme and the flow of the cars lines as I want to perceive them. You're entitled to voice your criticism as much as you want no matter how condescending it may be. We all have our own idea of how we want to visually interpret our CCs. Carry on. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

VRBehavior said:


> I think it looks fine and I'm happy with it thus far. It works with the theme and the flow of the cars lines as I want to perceive them. You're entitled to voice your criticism as much as you want no matter how condescending it may be. We all have our own idea of how we want to visually interpret our CCs. Carry on.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Joking aside, as long as you like it. If they would have made it shorter and the corners near the front edge of the bumper line up better where the lip comes to a point it would look better IMO.

It does look a bit off without some kind of side skirt. All front and no sides type of situation.

The savannas look really good on the car. Though not aggressive enough to match the lip.

I see what you're going for with the car. It just needs full follow through with it and not just a lip and rear valance to fully pull it off.

Normally the chameleon vinyl that's on your turns I wouldn't like but you do pull that off well too and the lip helps tie that in.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

TheBurninator said:


> Joking aside, as long as you like it. If they would have made it shorter and the corners near the front edge of the bumper line up better where the lip comes to a point it would look better IMO.
> 
> It does look a bit off without some kind of side skirt. All front and no sides type of situation.
> 
> ...


Side skirt splitters are actually just waiting to be installed and I'm waiting on WCI to finish machining faces so they can be shipped to me. After that the flow of the car will be complete. It's a work in progress since its my daily. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

A few more shots in the day time......


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Running boards on a CC.....well that's different


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> Running boards on a CC.....well that's different


Not running boards, but custom side skirt splitters. Can't be a cookie cutter CC got to be different......


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Eurofication said:


> A few more shots in the day time......


Links are broken


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Is $350 shipped a good price for an S3 intercooler with hoses? Also, the end tanks are metal as opposed to plastic. Thoughts? Wanted to give the engine a little bit of relief from the FL heat. Lol .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Eurofication said:


> Not running boards, but custom side skirt splitters. Can't be a cookie cutter CC got to be different......


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

van33 said:


> Is $350 shipped a good price for an S3 intercooler with hoses? Also, the end tanks are metal as opposed to plastic. Thoughts? Wanted to give the engine a little bit of relief from the FL heat. Lol


hey man .. definitely, go for it as long as it has no leaks, eh .. i have an golf R ic waiting to go in, but my in/out hoses are the ecs combo wrapped up - better at keeping the temps low and o2 levels high all the way to the tb/intake .. thats a great price with hoses to boot (i believe you'll need to slightly modify one hose end, nothing that isnt documented) and your engine will breath much better in the hotter temps, plus directed/finned flow management at the end-tanks .. enjoy the ride .. good luck!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

van33 said:


> Is $350 shipped a good price for an S3 intercooler with hoses? Also, the end tanks are metal as opposed to plastic. Thoughts? Wanted to give the engine a little bit of relief from the FL heat. Lol .


Used or new?
I'd say $300 shipped would be a good price, if used and in good shape still.


----------



## KhalidB (Oct 1, 2016)

Awesome!! Where did you get the front lip from


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)




----------



## Rev55 (Jan 17, 2007)

*New Wheels*


----------



## pwilks52 (Jul 15, 2011)

Eurofication said:


> A few more shots in the day time......


These side skirts are dope :thumbup:

Here's my pig.


----------



## kevin6 (Feb 27, 2017)

*Black Pearl*


----------



## cabalero (Nov 18, 2015)

Winter driving 











IG : bihagun_cc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Sunset shots









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

Summer wheels and tires on


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsjmanhere (Dec 6, 2016)

Stock af until I get out of school, still excited!


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

When you find the perfect road with you buddy Derik Garcia-Sanchez of DGS Photography


----------



## CoupeBill (May 6, 2017)




----------



## TexasTW (Aug 21, 2016)

*Washed her today*


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Right before rolling into European Experience









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## thrashingdeth (Jun 15, 2009)

My widebody cc.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## fablowe01 (Feb 19, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anish (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Nightbreed (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

It has been a while since I have been on here thought I would share my new look........
Still have Wet Sanding and Buffing to do, and fix a few spots


----------



## fablowe01 (Feb 19, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khannabis (Feb 19, 2018)

*New girl*

Meet cece. Born 2009. Adopted 02/16/2018. Received 02/20/2018.


----------



## EirenGauley (Feb 26, 2018)

*Passat CC 4 motion*


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## dankor (Jul 20, 2015)

ALCORCON madrid españa 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## BMOREGLI (Dec 12, 2006)

Rlinetexas said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats a clean looking ride. :thumbup:


----------



## x13atma17x (Apr 1, 2011)

Got this 6M 2014 CC R-Line last Thursday









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PassatOEM (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## rjsmith2007 (Jul 4, 2011)

AndreiMTM said:


> Summer wheels and tires on


What tint are you running on your windows?


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

rjsmith2007 said:


> What tint are you running on your windows?


 I had 15% rear and 35% front


----------



## PassatOEM (Jan 21, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

PassatOEM said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, this is first time i see Daytona wheels on 2nd generation CC. Do you have side pictures?

Sent from rotary phone


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

OEMplusCC said:


> Nice, this is first time i see Daytona wheels on 2nd generation CC. Do you have side pictures?


I was thinking the same thing :thumbup:


----------



## PassatOEM (Jan 21, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

